# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Filles] sujet rcurrent chez les geek de type mle

## Commodore

J'ai remarqu que beaucoup de mes amis geeks sont clibataires.
Beaucoup me demandent comment faire pour aborder les filles. Je me demande si le problme ne serait pas leur timidit.  ::oops::  
J'ai dj cart l'option du mec renferm car les geeks savent faire la fte, c'est prouv  ::chin::  

Alors comment faire pour expliquer  un geek comment aborder une fille ?
Chez moi c'est naturel alors pour expliquer, je cale  ::aie::  

wow, la fete de la musique ma mis dans un de ces etats... mal au crne :/

----------


## muad'dib

Je crois que ce site l peut en aider plus d'un, pour peu qu'on prenne la peine de le lire : http://www.frenchtouchseduction.com/
Perso du temps o j'essayais les techniques proposes a marchait pas trop mal ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eowene

S'ils sont trop timides, ils ont qu' trouver des filles qui ne le sont pas !!  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

alors l tu dis n'importe quoi... en + venant d'une fille c'est dur comme rflexion  ::D: 

j'ai JAMAIS vu une fille faire le premier pas. et le + dur c'est de se lancer. C'est la peur de l'chec qui retient les timides.la peur du NON.
(pourtant c'est qu'un mot). Et bcp de filles m'ont deja avou qu'elles redoutaient de se manger un rateau

----------


## muad'dib

C'est sur que si tu attends de te faire aborder par les filles ben tu vas prendre que ce qui passe sans rien choisir.
Je crois que plus que la peur du NON, c'est aussi un sentiment de honte que les gens ont d'avouer, implicitement, en faisant le premier pas, de rechercher le bonheur. 
Certains estiment probablement, des suites de l'ducation et de la culture contemporaine, que l'amour est une chose gnante.

----------


## Biosox

Le premier point, c'est donc de redonner du courage  tes potes.

Pour a, quoi de mieux que de leur prouver qu'il existent bel et bien des geeks qui ont des copines. La preuve:
http://www.copinedegeek.com/

(tres chouette ce site)

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est la peur de l'chec qui retient les timides.la peur du NON.



pas vraiment compris la diffrence...  ::?:

----------


## gorgonite

> Pour a, quoi de mieux que de leur prouver qu'il existent bel et bien des geeks qui ont des copines. La preuve:
> http://www.copinedegeek.com/



enfin, le site est  l'abandon depuis 2 ans... si j'en crois les news  ::?:

----------


## Yazoo70

Moi apres plusieurs annes de concentration et d'intense mditation, j'ai russi  prendre du recul et  me dire que c'tait pas important et que si ca doit arriver, ca arrivera tout seul
donc pour l'instant je me content de geeker en attendant que la pricesse charmante (putain la fminisation de Prince charmant c vraiment dgueu) sonne  ma porte, ou mieux, m'appelle sur skype genre "Oups faux numro""Roh c pas grave, ca va sinon? :p "
^^

----------


## muad'dib

Une solution aussi pour trouver une copine est tout simplement *de ne pas tre un geek !*
Je sais a peut paraitre difficile car le geek est un junkie accroc  son PC. Mais si on veut faire des rencontres avec le monde extrieur, on n'a pas le choix : il faut se *sociabiliser un minimum* et donc entrer dans un phase de "dgeekage" (ungeeking pour paraitre tendance).

----------


## Commodore

> pas vraiment compris la diffrence...


y'en a pas  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astartee

> Moi apres plusieurs annes de concentration et d'intense mditation


Euh, tu ne prtends pas n'avoir que 19 ans ?

Moi y'en a pas comprendre la jeunesse. C'est quoi cette manie de nos jours de vouloir  tout prix se mettre en couple ds 12 ans ?
Premier copain  19, deuxime  20, bonheur, c'est pour la vie (si, si ! de toutes faons ce n'est pas la peine de commencer si on n'y croit pas), pas besoin de vouloir tre prcoce pour trouver chaussure  son pied !

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> Premier copain  19, deuxime  20, bonheur, c'est pour la vie (si, si ! de toutes faons ce n'est pas la peine de commencer si on n'y croit pas), pas besoin de vouloir tre prcoce pour trouver chaussure  son pied !


"pour la vie"? je te le souhaite mais faudra pas te plaindre si tu casses les dents.
Ne prends pas mal ma remarque  ::oops::   mais dire que c'est pour la vie au bout d'un an et surtout  ton jeune ge... :/ (je suis pas bcp plus vieux mais plus raliste)
Regarde autour de toi. Qui ici n'a pas dj eu une grande histoire et pensait que ca marcherait avant que finalement ca finisse, souvent alors que ca se passe bien entre les deux mais qu'il manque un petit quelque chose. Moi mme ca a dur 5ans et aujourd'hui on est meilleurs amis. ce n'est pas parce que ca se passe super bien au dbut que c'est fait pour une vie maritale avec les problemes qui font ensemble. apres t'auras l'appart commun les impots, les enfants, les soucis professionnels, et plein d'autres pressions exterieures complmentaires par rapport  une vie d'etudiante paisible.
tu verras bien vite que si deux mariages sur trois finissent en divorce c'est simplement que l'Homme est devenu plus exigeant et qu'il est TRES TRES TRES difficile d'attiser la flamme du premier jour jusqu' la fin de ta vie  ::): 



Pour le reste, t'as pas tort mais je suis pas d'accord avec ca quand meme. pourquoi se mettre en couple  12ans? y a pas de raison si on le fait "pour n'etre pas seul" mais le fait d'avoir plein de relations n'a qu'une seule chose que TOUT tre vivant muni d'un cerveau fait: acqurir de l'exprience. 
Il n'y aucun mal  sortir avec plein de personnes  part voir ce que rellement on cherche chez sa moiti, et apprendre  tre prt quand cette personne se prsentera.

----------


## Astartee

C'est pour a que j'ai rajout un "faut y croire"  ::P:

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

> C'est pour a que j'ai rajout un "faut y croire"


coire c'est la premire tape, aprs faut tout faire pour. maintenant y a des couples qui tiennent encore toute leur vie, je te souhaite d'en faire partie  :;):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi j'attends mon prince charmant tomb du ciel ::D:  ( c'est beau de rever) alias un parachutiste dixit Bidou  ::mrgreen::  ....en attendant je les regarde tous tomber et je me dcalle pour regarder :p

ps: je trouve que vous vous posez des questions bizarres les g33ks...??

----------


## ben_harper

> *J'ai remarqu que beaucoup de mes amis geeks sont clibataires.*Beaucoup me demandent comment faire pour aborder les filles. Je me demande si le problme ne serait pas leur timidit.  
> J'ai dj cart l'option du mec renferm car les geeks savent faire la fte, c'est prouv  
> 
> Alors comment faire pour expliquer  un geek comment aborder une fille ?
> Chez moi c'est naturel alors pour expliquer, je cale  
> 
> wow, la fete de la musique ma mis dans un de ces etats... mal au crne :/



Beaucoup de gens geeks ou pas sont clibataires, c'est l'volution de nos modes de vie qui veut a.
Et on n'aborde pas une femme, on fait des rencontres, des affinits se crent, des liens se tissent et on finit par se rendre compte que cette fois c'est la bonne.
Maximiser le nombre d'abordage pour avoir une chance de trouver la bonne personne est ,  mon avis, loin d'tre la bonne solution.

Aprs si c'est juste pour tirer un coup il suffit juste d'etre mignon et d'avoir un peu de tchatche  ::mouarf::  

Tout dpend de ce que l'on recherche.

----------


## Biosox

> enfin, le site est  l'abandon depuis 2 ans... si j'en crois les news


c'est possible mais il faut quand meme regarder le roman-photo "le geek qui murmurait  l'oreille des PC"
mythique!

----------


## Civodul4

Leur raconter la blague de la blonde et de l'informaticien !

Si elle rit alors Confucius a dit : "Femme qui rit,  moitie dans ton lit ! "

----------


## Commodore

va expliquer Confucius aux femmes  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## charly

les filles font le premier pas  ::?:   enfin pas tous le temps c'est sur mais a arrive.

 Il y a deux types de technique : soit tu dragues en masses en pariant sur les statistiques "si je ne plais qu'a une fille sur dix , autant en dragu dix , je suis sur de plaire a au moins une " ou alors la certitude " bon cette fille ne me lche pas du regard veux danser toutes les 5 minutes ac moi , a doit tre bon " 

Je suis adepte de la seconde mais la premire est plus efficace ( mais faut pas avoir bcp d'estime personnelle

----------


## Commodore

pas beaucoup d'estime personnelle ? meuuu non!!
c'est pas une question d'estime personnelle, c'est juste le fait de savoir accepter l'echec. on plait pas a tout le monde et faut se faire  cette ide.  :8-):  
un echec auprs d'une fille ne signifie pas qu'on est dvaloris...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Leur raconter la blague de la blonde et de l'informaticien !
> 
> Si elle rit alors Confucius a dit : "Femme qui rit,  moitie dans ton lit ! "


il est con ce fusius
 ::dehors::

----------


## muad'dib

> Premier copain  19, deuxime  20, bonheur, c'est pour la vie (si, si ! de toutes faons ce n'est pas la peine de commencer si on n'y croit pas), pas besoin de vouloir tre prcoce pour trouver chaussure  son pied !


Il faut profiter de sa jeunesse pour faire des rencontres et dcouvrir de nouvelles relations, voir comment aiment certaines personnes par rapport  d'autres (oui oui il y a plusieurs faons d'aimer)
Quand tu seras plus vieille,  ce moment la, tu pourras dcider de ruiner ta vie en te mariant avec quelqu'un  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> Il faut profiter de sa jeunesse pour faire des rencontres et dcouvrir de nouvelles relations, voir comment aiment certaines personnes par rapport  d'autres (oui oui il y a plusieurs faons d'aimer)
> Quand tu seras plus vieille,  ce moment la, tu pourras dcider de ruiner ta vie en te mariant avec quelqu'un


Mouais t'es clibataire toi?

----------


## Mamilie

Haut les coeurs! Tout n'est pas perdu, je suis avec un footballeur c'est tout aussi contraignant... Essayez avec des ex de sportifs, a devrait marcher. ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

@muad'dib
Mouahahaaaa merci pour les conseils mais je compte bien me "ruiner la vie" le plus tt possible  ::P:

----------


## Katyucha

> Moi j'attends mon prince charmant tomb du ciel ( c'est beau de rever) alias un parachutiste dixit Bidou  ....en attendant je les regarde tous tomber et je me dcalle pour regarder :p
> 
> ps: je trouve que vous vous posez des questions bizarres les g33ks...??


C'est clair, ils s'en posent des questions ...

Vivez c'tout

----------


## loka

Moi j'ai trouv ma muse et pourtant je suis un geek (d'aprs ce qu'on m'a dit  ::mrgreen::  ).
Comment faire : trouver une geekette  ::aie::  

et ouais, ma muse et aussi accros du pc que moi et est aussi developpeuse  ::king::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

+1 carpe diem a fond.....je vais dire un truc clich de la mort mais super vrai...

vous avez la sant alors profitez ce n'est pas le cas de tous...

vous avez des amis  profitez ce n'est pas non plus le cas de tous

vous avez des passions profitez

bref profitez tout court...




> C'est clair, ils s'en posent des questions ...
> 
> Vivez c'tout

----------


## Commodore

bref: les filles, participez  miss dvp pour montrer  nos geeks quel genre de filles ils doivent chercher  :8-):

----------


## muad'dib

> Mouais t'es clibataire toi?


Je me qualifierais plutt de volage.

Chacun sa philosophie de la vie ! Si vous tes heureux en couple ne changez rien !

----------


## Commodore

@muad'dib> +1024

quoi? je suis aussi geek ? lol

----------


## Civodul4

Un pote  moi utilisait une technique infaillible :

Il faisait comme si les filles ne s'interressaient pas  lui...et a marchait ! Elle ne s'intereessait pas  lui !  ::aie::

----------


## Astartee

> C'est clair, ils s'en posent des questions ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par trinityDev
> 
> ps: je trouve que vous vous posez des questions bizarres les g33ks...??


Moui, la question d'origine est bizarre :



> Alors comment faire pour expliquer  un geek comment aborder une fille ?


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire au juste ?

1/ Comment aborder une fille dans le but de la draguer, l, comme a ?
S'ils ne s'en sentent pas capable c'est peut-tre qu'ils n'en ont pas vraiment envie au fond, si a ne leur est pas naturel c'est que ce n'est pas comme a qu'ils envisagent leur relation avec une fille... (non ? bon tant pis j'aurais essay...)
Enfin,  mon avis, aborder une fille dans cette optique ne peut que la faire fuir, sauf si elle aussi elle cherche un "coup d'un soir", mais ce n'est pas ce genre d'aventure qui va rgler la question du clibat des personnes concernes. C'tait bien a la question, non ?

2/ Comment on aborde une fille dans le sens de... euh... aborder quelqu'un, lui parler, quoi...
Et ben... comme avec un garon ! discuter normalement, de sujets plus ou moins intressants, faire connaissance, et _peut-tre_ qu'un jour l'un et l'autre auront envie de faire connaissance d'un peu plus prs...
Mais dans tous les cas, on n'aborde pas quelqu'un avec en tte le but d'avoir une exprience amoureuse avec lui/elle (sauf dans le cas 1/ mais c'est diffrent). Comment pourrait-on savoir au premier abord que l'autre nous plat ? Et donc l'abord est avant tout "amical", et je ne pense pas que les demoiselles soient spcialement plus difficile  approcher que les messieurs. Evidemment il y a toujours un petit a priori (qu'est-ce qu'il me veut celui-l ?) mais en tant sincre et franc c'est un obstacle vite dpass. Sauf bien sr si vous tes un gros lourd qu'on ne pourrait mme pas supporter en peinture  ::P:

----------


## parp1

> wow, la fete de la musique ma mis dans un de ces etats... mal au crne :/


Je pense que les trois premiere lettre sont a bannir sur un sujet pareil. ! ::lol:: 
Perso j'ai rencontr ma copine au moment ou je me disait que je n'avais jamais t si content d'tre clibataire. C'tait la belle vie, je faisait un peu plus de bringue. Je faisait ce que je voulais de mes soire...

Et puis ca change.. On a des passions commune.. mais il faut garder tu temps pour soit. Hier soir on a fait la fete de la musique sparement, la preuve je suis rest chez une copine....

Message au G33k!

Ne vous inquit pas, mais lachez vos PC 5 min. Sortez boire une bonne biere, n'sit pas a tchatch mme sans arriere pens. Des connaissances de connaissance peuvent devenir intimes.

Un bon billard contre des filles y rien de telle. lol (je vous passe l'humour vaseux des boules dans les trous a coup de queue mais le tout est de savoir bander)
Un billard entre pote contre deux copine et apres on echange. une quipe mixte....

Et n'ayez pas peur de dire a une fille qu'elle vous plait... au pire vous vous prendrez un " je suis gne mais c'est pas rciproque"
Ok ca fait mal, mais la vie continue, des filles il y en a plein et des clibataires de plus en plus. Donc il y a l'embarras du choix.

En esperant avoir aid au moins un Geek sur terre... A oui arreter les films de cul aussi, ca vous donnes de mauvaise ide, respectez les femmes et elle vous respecterons. (Ne dis pas : Ptain elle est BONNNE, mais plutot, elle est mignonne.) Je suis sure que ca passe mieux aupres d'une fille.

Ciao les cocos.

----------


## Astartee

> Il faisait comme si les filles ne s'interressaient pas  lui...et a marchait ! Elle ne s'intereessait pas  lui !


Trop fort !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Enfin en meme temps si un geek arrive avec un

"salut kikoo lol" "asv" "ca te dit un pti CS" ouuuuu premier rencard une super lan party....-_-

ouaou je m'tonne de toutes ses ides....





> Un pote  moi utilisait une technique infaillible :
> 
> Il faisait comme si les filles ne s'interressaient pas  lui...et a marchait ! Elle ne s'intereessait pas  lui !

----------


## Biosox

> "salut kikoo lol" "asv" "ca te dit un pti CS" ouuuuu premier rencard une super lan party....-_-
> 
> ouaou je m'tonne de toutes ses ides....


tu fais quoi ce soir? ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Clibataire depuis 1 semaine, c'est dur...  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry:: 

De nouveau  la recherche d'une nouvelle chrie, geekette pourquoi pas, c'est pas ma priorit.  ::cry::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Un pote  moi utilisait une technique infaillible :
> Il faisait comme si les filles ne s'interressaient pas  lui...et a marchait ! Elle ne s'intereessait pas  lui !


 ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

En tous cas j'ai compris pourquoi tu avais besoin de conseils.
Proposer d'envoyer une mygale par la poste pour rcuprer l'adresse d'une fille... J'avoue que c'est une technique d'approche totalement innovante... ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

faut toujours tre  la pointe de l'innovation quand on est geek, connaitre les dernieres tendances  ::aie:: 

edit: j'ai pas besoin de conseils, j'ai _des_ copine_s_  :;):  
je me posais juste des questions sur mon entourage celibato-geek

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'ai _des_ copine_s_


comme les marins  ?  (une p*** dans chaque port  ::aie:: )

dsl pour le filles de dvp, mais qd on met end une telle perche, je suis oblige de lq prendre et de la lancer le + loin possible 



Sinon, 

 ::dehors:: 

des filles qui trainent ds les tavernes, elles peuvent etres dangeureuses ...  ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

ma perche ne se tend pas pour les mecs  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## charly

Le clibat forc c'est nul ::cry::

----------


## Xtof68

> En tous cas j'ai compris pourquoi tu avais besoin de conseils.
> Proposer d'envoyer une mygale par la poste pour rcuprer l'adresse d'une fille... J'avoue que c'est une technique d'approche totalement innovante...


j'amliore la technique :
_ah, il veut t'envoyer une mygale par la poste ?? je peux voir avec ton facteur pour que le colis ne t'arrive jamais. C'est quoi ton adresse ?_

----------


## Mamilie

> j'amliore la technique :
> _ah, il veut t'envoyer une mygale par la poste ?? je peux voir avec ton facteur pour que le colis ne t'arrive jamais. C'est quoi ton adresse ?_


Je sais pas... Je suis pas encore convaincue...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

mdr c'est pathtique la.....mais ou va t'il chercher tout ca  ::mrgreen::  




> j'amliore la technique :
> _ah, il veut t'envoyer une mygale par la poste ?? je peux voir avec ton facteur pour que le colis ne t'arrive jamais. C'est quoi ton adresse ?_

----------


## Xtof68

> mdr c'est pathtique la.....mais ou va t'il chercher tout ca


j'en suis pas vraiment fier, pour tout dire...

----------


## Deadpool

Vu sur un autre forum:




> Bon alors la mthode sportive :
> 
> 1. Se lever de bonne heure, se rendre en petites foules sur son lieu de travail.
> 
> 2. Arriv sur place, 10 pompes.
> 
> 3. Travail des acclrations : faire 10 aller retour en courant entre la machine  caf et le bureau du directeur.
> 
> 4. Chercher la proie du coin de l'oeil pendant qu'on prend son pouls.
> ...


 ::aie:: 

Sinon, plus srieusement, un bon bouquin de drague :



Avec a, vous allez attraper svre.  ::king::

----------


## LineLe

Suis clibataire depuis quelques mois seulement aprs une longue relation et honntement pour l'instant je le vis plutt bien...

Je suis d'avis qu'avant de se mettre en couple pour de bon, il faut multiplier les expriences (attention, j'ai pas dit une/un par soir) histoire "d'apprendre" (sur pas mal de plans)

Mais sinon en attendant : Carpe Diem
Profite de la vie, te prends pas la tte... 
De toute faon plus tu cherches moins tu trouves... Et en gnral, quand tu "cherches", c'est un peu comme si tu te forais, du coup t'es pas non plus naturel... pas top non plus... enfin aprs a dpend, si c'est pour du one shot ou si c'est pour plus...

Et sinon, les filles aussi vont vers les Mles, perso c'est moi qui ai d chercher mon ex, parce que sinon on s'en serait jamais sortis...
Et aussi, je ne sais pas comment ragissent les filles en gnral (et oui, je ne drague pas les filles, dsole pour vos fantasmes potentiels messieurs) mais si un mec me dit que je lui plais (ok a arrive pas super souvent, en gnral je fais peur, ptet la trononneuse ou le lance-flamme qui fait a) et que c'est pas rciproque, ben perso je lui en tiens absolument pas rigueur par la suite (sauf s'il est vraiment lourd...) : on est grand et civilis hein. 

Oh et puis aussi, dernier conseil : arrtez de tourner autour du pot et soyez honnte, on n'est pas neuneu non plus, dites clairement ce que vous voulez (la femme de votre vie ou juste passer une nuit d'enfer). En gros lancez vous, vous n'avez pas grand chose  perdre. Au pire vous gagnez de l'outillage pour jardiner... Au mieux a marche et il y a pas de malentendu (dans un sens ou dans l'autre)

En gros : soyez honnte  propos de vous mme et sur ce que vous voulez...

Par piti, dans tout mon blabla essayez de pas me faire dire ce que je n'ai pas dit, mais quelque chose me dit que j'ai tort de vous faire confiance  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

moi j'attends de me faire draguer sur la taverne de dvp  ::king::

----------


## gorgonite

> moi j'attends de me faire draguer sur la taverne de dvp



fais gaffe  la trononneuse...  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

> moi j'attends de me faire draguer sur la taverne de dvp


et be
j'espre que t'es patient et que t'as pas tout mis l dessus

----------


## SnakemaN

> ....
> De toute faon plus tu cherches moins tu trouves... Et en gnral, quand tu "cherches", c'est un peu comme si tu te forais, du coup t'es pas non plus naturel... pas top non plus...


 Toutaf je plussoie, il faut laisser le temps au temps et voila, faut pas ce prendre la tte


ps : Une nuit d'enfer, le corps couvert d'huile de trononneuse, une dlicate odeur de sciure de pin embaumant l'air du soir, a te dit LineLe ?  ::):

----------


## ben_harper

> Suis clibataire depuis quelques mois seulement aprs une longue relation et honntement pour l'instant je le vis plutt bien...
> 
> Je suis d'avis qu'avant de se mettre en couple pour de bon, il faut multiplier les expriences (attention, j'ai pas dit une/un par soir) histoire "d'apprendre" (sur pas mal de plans)
> 
> Mais sinon en attendant : Carpe Diem
> Profite de la vie, te prends pas la tte... 
> De toute faon plus tu cherches moins tu trouves... Et en gnral, quand tu "cherches", c'est un peu comme si tu te forais, du coup t'es pas non plus naturel... pas top non plus... enfin aprs a dpend, si c'est pour du one shot ou si c'est pour plus...
> 
> Et sinon, les filles aussi vont vers les Mles, perso c'est moi qui ai d chercher mon ex, parce que sinon on s'en serait jamais sortis...
> ...



A mon avis , plutot l'aspirateur en mode sac  dos, comme dans SOS fantome, prt  aspirer la moindre araigne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> Je suis d'avis qu'avant de se mettre en couple pour de bon, il faut multiplier les expriences (attention, j'ai pas dit une/un par soir) histoire "d'apprendre" (sur pas mal de plans)


Pourquoi? Chaque personne est diffrente. Je suis avec le mme mec depuis le lyce, en gros a fait onze ans. C'est pas si mal. On a grandit ensemble. On se connait par coeur et on est trs diffrent. On s'engueule tous les 2 jours et on s'aime. Bref une vraie vie de couple. On s'ennuie pas. 
Je vois pas pourquoi j'aurais besoin d'une autre exprience.

----------


## Katyucha

Ca dpend des gens effectivement comme le dit Mamilie.
Mon meilleur ami est le mme cas que le chaton, 11 ans avec sa chrie, mari, un enfant, un deuxime en prparation... Sont heureux quoi.

C'est sur qu'une certaine dose d'exprience, c'est pas mal non plus. Je sors de deux ans de vie commune. C'est bon, j'ai pass 14 lvl tranquille l.
Maintenant, je m'occupe de moi, c'tout et c'est dj beaucoup !

Pour revenir au truc Geek machin chose, c'est sur que si vous restez devant votre ordi tout le temps, ca va pas le faire. 
Mme si je suis dteste le tlphone (du  des problmes d'audition), je me force  le prendre et  appeler des potes, je propose des sorties, j'organise mme des fois, c'est pour dire! (non BiM, les RiD, c'est ton taff! )

Donc bougez vous un peu, remuez de la cervelle et sortez pour faire autre chose que : programmer, jeu de role ...etc (bien que j'ai connu des filles en JDR  ::aie:: )

Faut vivre simplement et les nanas, c'est pas un but, c'est un effet de bord.

Sinon LineLe, j'ai du bois  faire, ramne ta trononneuse  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> ps : Une nuit d'enfer, le corps couvert d'huile de trononneuse, une dlicate odeur de sciure de pin embaumant l'air du soir, a te dit LineLe ?


non

----------


## SnakemaN

> non


Lol mega-  ::mouarf2:: 
 ::lol::  

t'es mimie avec tes couettes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

+1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

[garons]sujet TROP rcurrent chez les filles....


caroline: "holala john il est trop beau....."
kelly: "moi je prfre jack...t'as vu ses fe..."

quelques jours plus tard....

caroline: "holala john vient de me regarder....qu'est ce que jf ais qu'est ce que je fais....(le pauvre john a un strabisme)

et aprs vous vous plaignez de pas etre entours de fille.... ::aie::  je fuirais a votre place

----------


## Katyucha

C'est sur, j'aurai donn n'importe quoi pour ne pas etre dans en filire L ... un troupeau de fille, y a rien de pire ... les coups bas, les coups dans le dos, le papotage sur le nouveau machin sorti au rayon maquillage

----------


## LineLe

> C'est sur, j'aurai donn n'importe quoi pour ne pas etre dans en filire L ... un troupeau de fille, y a rien de pire ... les coups bas, les coups dans le dos, le papotage sur le nouveau machin sorti au rayon maquillage


Pareil

(dans le sens o j'aurais pas voulu tre dans une filire L)
Par contre, concernant le papotage sur le nouveau machin sorti au rayon maquillage zetes pas vraiment mieux

"Hey LineLe regarde ce botier comme il est trop beaaaaauuuu"
"Trop bien y a les derniers waterblocks qui sont sortis !"
"Et l cette carte graphique, t'as vu comme elle est belle ? Ouaaaaaah et t'as vu les perfs ? Un jour elle sera mienne... Oh oui... un jour elle sera mienne"

(vridique : mon collgue et ami ^^)

----------


## Commodore

comme quoi, les geeks et les femmes a devrait bien s'entendre... les deux aiment papoter  ::aie::  

certes les sujets ne sont pas forcments compatibles...

----------


## Erwy

> certes les sujets ne sont pas forcments compatibles...


Faut juste attendre que les cl USB soient montes en boucles d'oreilles  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

> Faut juste attendre que les cl USB soient montes en boucles d'oreilles


on peut dj les monter en collier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astartee

H, les bijoux-composants-lectroniques a existe dj !

(me rappelle plus de l'adresse u site qui en vendait par contre)

----------


## Xtof68

> H, les bijoux-composants-lectroniques a existe dj !
> 
> (me rappelle plus de l'adresse u site qui en vendait par contre)


Bien sr : je me suis fait un joli diadme  partir d'EEPROM primes, j'ai l'air d'un gogol, oui, mais d'un gogol au top de la technologie... 

Vu dans l'Ordinateur Individuel rcemment : une cl USB, en forme de crucifix paraissant en bois (a ressemble  un pendentif de moine franciscain) et contenant l'intgrale de la Bible. Tous les gots sont dans la nature....

----------


## Erwy

> Vu dans l'Ordinateur Individuel rcemment : une cl USB, en forme de crucifix paraissant en bois (a ressemble  un pendentif de moine franciscain) et contenant l'intgrale de la Bible. Tous les gots sont dans la nature....


Et le classement tarifaire dans tout a , hein ???  ::aie::

----------


## Xtof68

> Et le classement tarifaire dans tout a , hein ???


qui s'en tamponne ?  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

On dit pas plutot qui s'en buffer? 


 ::dehors:: 




> qui s'en tamponne ?

----------


## SnakemaN

> H, les bijoux-composants-lectroniques a existe dj !
> 
> (me rappelle plus de l'adresse u site qui en vendait par contre)


Boarf je me souviens qu'en j'tais en BTS lectronique, on rcuprait des composants lectronique qu'on greffait sur nos casquettes, dans le style des gars qui mettent les collier de briquet, mais nous c'tait plutot electro-geek powaa   ::yaisse2::

----------


## SnakemaN

> On dit pas plutot qui s'en buffer?


Comme le disait un minent informaticien, les tampons servent a viter les fuites et rguler les flux  ::lol::

----------


## Mamilie

> H, les bijoux-composants-lectroniques a existe dj !
> 
> (me rappelle plus de l'adresse u site qui en vendait par contre)


A dfaut voici le porte cl en composants et bois pour montrer que le geek regarde aussi la nature (par sa fentre de temps en temps): robot
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Celira

> A dfaut voici le porte cl en composants et bois pour montrer que le geek regarde aussi la nature (par sa fentre de temps en temps): robot


Et dans le mme genre : la cl usb dguise en rouge  lvres

----------


## LineLe

> Et dans le mme genre : la cl usb dguise en rouge  lvres


en gros c'est moins grave de passer pour une bimbo que pour une geek c'est a ?

----------


## Celira

> en gros c'est moins grave de passer pour une bimbo que pour une geek c'est a ?


Non, mais comme a, on peut fusionner la discussion typiquement fminine sur le maquillage et celle du geek sur les accessoires lectroniques  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

en France en tout cas, oui. il n'y a qu'en France que le mot geek est considr comme dvalorisant.  ::roll::

----------


## ben_harper

> en France en tout cas, oui. il n'y a qu'en France que le mot geek est considr comme dvalorisant.


Quand on voit la tte des mecs qui reprsentent les geeks dans "The beauties and the geeks", je n'en suis pas si sur que a !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

faut crer la "geek pride"  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> faut crer la "geek pride"


Avec Afflelou et Heads & Shoulders comme sponsors, ca va le faire grave  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Astartee

> H, les bijoux-composants-lectroniques a existe dj !
> (me rappelle plus de l'adresse du site qui en vendait par contre)


Bon ben j'ai retrouv.
(il y en existe d'autres bien sr... mais ce site-l est pas mal)
Admirez le sac--main-disquettes, le pendentif-grille-de-ventilateur, la ceinture-cble-IDE, et plein d'autres merveilles  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Moi j'attends mon prince charmant tomb du ciel ( c'est beau de rever) alias un parachutiste dixit Bidou  ....en attendant je les regarde tous tomber et je me dcalle pour regarder :p


Entre draguer et SE FAIRE draguer je chois le deuxieme. C'est plus reposant. 
On ne ment pas, on laisse l'autre mentir.  ::):  
On dort bien et on laisse l'autre se tortuer.   ::mur::  
On est naturel et on laisse l'autre rouler les R  
On peut  tout moment prendre l'initiative de la rupture. 
Et on peut facilement laisser la porte ouverte  la copine de notre dragueuse  ::fem::  car si elles sont amies c'est qu'elles ont peut-etre les memes gouts.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

moarf... Typique...

----------


## granquet

> Bon ben j'ai retrouv.


pt***g
une chainette + 3 condensateurs => $30

jvais me mettre a la fabrication de bijoux moi  :8O:  
 15cents le condo ... mme si tu passe 1h a faire a correctement ... c'est plus que rentable  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

> pt***g
> une chainette + 3 condensateurs => $30
> 
> jvais me mettre a la fabrication de bijoux moi  
>  15cents le condo ... mme si tu passe 1h a faire a correctement ... c'est plus que rentable


Bon alors, avant que tu ne fasse arracher le peu de cheveux qu'il reste a notre bon monsieur Crapez ce que tu vois en lien ce sont des DIODES -|>- tu sais les machins qui laissent passer le courant que dans un sens.

De plus un condo a 15cents (d'euro) c'est un maousse condo quand mme  ::aie::  

de plus les bijou ne sont pas en mtal  SABC original (ou autre) (Alliage Etain Argent Bismuth Cuivre) parce que sinon c'est tout mou et ca tiens pas, il le prcise bien le mtal est de l'acier, bon je te l'accorde un bonne dremel et de la patience on doit arrivera pareil  ::yaisse2::

----------


## granquet

::roll::  
je parlais bien videmment d'un autre collier prsent dans le catalogue (et pas celui en fond sur la page d'accueil)
visible ici:


et 15cents le condo chimique Electrolytic radial en 1uF/350V (soit a peu de choses prs les mmes que sur la photo), c'est pas vraiment hors de prix  :;): 

de plus ... parler d'acier est une ineptie, l'acier est un alliage de fer + carbone (+ d'autres trucs suivant ce qu'on veux en faire)
les proportions de carbone influent sur l'lasticit, la duret et la rsilience (j'oublie surement un ou deux paramtres, mes cours de meca sont loin  :;): ), ainsi on parle "d'acier dou et d'acier dur" ... 

t'es pas prt de gagner au jeu de celui qui chipoteras le plus  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Je crois que ce site l peut en aider plus d'un, pour peu qu'on prenne la peine de le lire : http://www.frenchtouchseduction.com/
> Perso du temps o j'essayais les techniques proposes a marchait pas trop mal ...


Clair, pour ceux qui est ont des problemes de confiance en eux, psychologie de lla femme, relations humaines etc. trs trs bon lien  ::):

----------


## LineLe

Y a la mme chose pour les mecs ? 

non mais enfin je demande a comme a par simple curiosit hein  ::aie:: 


Je plaisante  :;):

----------


## Commodore

je vais chercher a... juste par curiosit
et je te dirai mme si c'est fiable  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Pour comprendre les mecs y'a a : www.copinedegeek.com

Bon c'est ptet un poil cibl...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Pour comprendre les mecs y'a a : www.copinedegeek.com
> 
> Bon c'est ptet un poil cibl...


euh
je veux pas d'un geek  la maison merci
un seul par foyer autoris  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

vade retro !!

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Deux geeks en couple a doit etre bien poilant quand meme  ::):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

nan, ca sait aussi communiquer sans msn ou TS ou autre :p

ca se comprend mieux vis a vis des jeux ou du boulot ou temps pass devant une machine....

ca se comprend mieux quand l'autre se met a pleurer parce que son bb (le pc) veut plus demarr la veille d'un rendu de projet  ::aie::  

Hein??? je ne dvoilerai pas mes sources  ::mouarf::  




> Deux geeks en couple a doit etre bien poilant quand meme

----------


## Astartee

> ca sait aussi communiquer sans msn ou TS ou autre


Vraiment ?  ::?: 
a doit vouloir dire que quand on se voit je lui ai dj tout racont via IRC et SMS alors...  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

> Pour comprendre les mecs y'a a : www.copinedegeek.com
> 
> Bon c'est ptet un poil cibl...


Et surtout ce site est mort ... 
c'tait marrant au dpart mais la, tout abandonn

----------


## LineLe

> Deux geeks en couple a doit etre bien poilant quand meme


bah a dpend des geeks et des types de geeks

Perso je me sens pas geek alors je m'en fiche  ::mouarf::

----------


## charly

N'importe qui affirmant sur la taverne de developpez.com qu'il n'est pas un(e) geek(ette) , en est fatalement un(e) !!!  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> N'importe qui affirmant sur la taverne de developpez.com qu'il n'est pas un(e) geek(ette) , en est fatalement un(e) !!!


Je ne vois absolument pas ce qui te fait dire a...

----------


## Astartee

> Je ne vois absolument pas ce qui te fait dire a...


1/ l'argument le plus imparable : cela suppose qu'il/elle _est_ sur la taverne... et _poste_ sur la taverne...
2/ de plus : le beoin de clamer sa non-appartenance  l'espce "geek" est manifestement l'expression d'un certain complexe vis--vis de sa propre image, complexe qui n'a lieu d'tre que si, au fond, la personne se sent geek... oui je sais a voulait rien dire

----------


## Commodore

JE SUIS GEEK!!

bon, en suivant la logique d'Astartee, je ne suis donc pas geek ??
(je ne suis pas vraiment sur la taverne, mais sur le tableau de bord)

----------


## sango85

> de plus : le beoin de clamer sa non-appartenance  l'espce "geek" est manifestement l'expression d'un certain complexe vis--vis de sa propre image, complexe qui n'a lieu d'tre que si, au fond, la personne se sent geek...


Euh... 
Aprs rflexion, ca peut tre sens comme rflexion... (Je t'assure...)
Mais moi je ne ressent pas le besoin de clamer ma non-appartenance  l'spce "geek", Et je n'ai aucun complexe vis--vis de a...

*Oui, bon d'accord, je suis un muzgeek... mais c'est diffrent... *

----------


## Caro-Line

Ben moi je ne savais vraiment pas donc je suis alle voir l :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek

Ca fait trop peur !  :8O: 

Alors maintenant ma question est :
Comment on fait pour ne pas tre geek ??
Si on l'est devenu sans faire exprs y a-t-il un moyen de s'en sortir ?
Cela laisse-t-il des squelles ?
Connaissez-vous des gens qui s'en sont sortis ?

Et puis d'abord geekette n'y est pas dans wiki, cela veut-il dire que c'est rserv aux gars ?

----------


## Mamilie

Ca dpend, si tu considres que tous les dveloppeurs sont des geeks alors oui j'en suis une. Mais si on admet que un dveloppeur qui en rentrant  la maison n'a pour seules actions ayant un rapport avec l'informatique que le fait de relever ses mails perso, tlcharger les quelques photos de son appareil ou changer la musique sur son ipod, surfer un poil et jouer de temps en temps comme tous les posssseurs d'ordi perso... n'est pas un geek, j'en suis pas une. Loin de moi les nuits blanches  surfer, sauver le monde en rseau, coder, etc... Et en vacances si a m'arrive c'est que j'tais vraiment en panne de soire, film et srie...

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Alors maintenant ma question est :
> Comment on fait pour ne pas tre geek ??


Trop tard... t'ai ici, donc t'ai dans le club!!!



> Si on l'est devenu sans faire exprs y a-t-il un moyen de s'en sortir ?


Non,  la vie  la mort... c'est comme tre mdaill olympique, quand tu l'as, c'est pour le restant de tes jours!



> Cela laisse-t-il des squelles ?


Oui... regarde.... tu viens de poster ici, c'est une squelle a, t'as t sur wiki pour trouver ce qu'tait un geek, c'est une autre squelle a!



> Connaissez-vous des gens qui s'en sont sortis ?


Bah, tu peux t'enfermer dans une pice sombre avec des barreaux sans pc... c'est la seule faon



> Et puis d'abord geekette n'y est pas dans wiki, cela veut-il dire que c'est rserv aux gars ?


une geekette, c'est pas rserv au gars ncessairement, mais normalement oui!!! C'est juste un geek au fminin

conclusion: TU ES UNE GEEKETTE (dsl de te l'apprendre!) :8O:  ::lol::   :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> Ben moi je ne savais vraiment pas donc je suis alle voir l :
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geek
> 
> Ca fait trop peur ! 
> 
> Alors maintenant ma question est :
> Comment on fait pour ne pas tre geek ??
> Si on l'est devenu sans faire exprs y a-t-il un moyen de s'en sortir ?
> Cela laisse-t-il des squelles ?
> ...


Normalement une fille devrait arriver  ne pas tomber dans le fanatisme SF jeux de rle nuit blanche devant l'cran... :;):  

En tous cas si je me rfre  cette description, je ne suis srement pas de cette "race" pardonnez moi l'expression Et oui je me promnes dehord plus de 3 minutes par jour et je communique avec les gens autrement que par mail ou chat ou forum....

L j'ai une excuse, je suis au boulot, tout le monde est en vacances et j'ai pas le droit de chatter alors je forumise... ::oops::

----------


## jmulans

> Ca dpend, si tu considres que tous les dveloppeurs sont des geeks alors oui j'en suis une. Mais si on admet que un dveloppeur qui en rentrant  la maison n'a pour seules actions ayant un rapport avec l'informatique que le fait de relever ses mails perso, tlcharger les quelques photos de son appareil ou changer la musique sur son ipod, surfer un poil et jouer de temps en temps comme tous les posssseurs d'ordi perso... n'est pas un geek, j'en suis pas une. Loin de moi les nuits blanches  surfer, sauver le monde en rseau, coder, etc... Et en vacances si a m'arrive c'est que j'tais vraiment en panne de soire, film et srie...


+1  ::king::

----------


## charly

> Ca dpend, si tu considres que tous les dveloppeurs sont des geeks alors oui j'en suis une. Mais si on admet que un dveloppeur qui en rentrant  la maison n'a pour seules actions ayant un rapport avec l'informatique que le fait de relever ses mails perso, tlcharger les quelques photos de son appareil ou changer la musique sur son ipod, surfer un poil et jouer de temps en temps comme tous les posssseurs d'ordi perso... n'est pas un geek, j'en suis pas une. Loin de moi les nuits blanches  surfer, sauver le monde en rseau, coder, etc... Et en vacances si a m'arrive c'est que j'tais vraiment en panne de soire, film et srie...


Il y a hlas plusieurs catgorie de Geek, comme le souligne affectueusement copinedegeek, le plus fourbe tant le social geek , celui qui a une vie en apparence normal , qui ne surf pas toute la nuit et qui ne joue pas non plus plus que de raison ,  il (elle) se cache et refuse catgoriquement le statu de geek, hlas, si au dtours d'une conversation une personne normal lche "vista c'est trop de la balle , bill gate c'est vraiment un pro lui !"  le geek tapis au plus profond de sa personnalit resurgis et c'est le drame  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Il y a hlas plusieurs catgorie de Geek, comme le souligne affectueusement copinedegeek, le plus fourbe tant le social geek , celui qui a une vie en apparence normal , qui ne surf pas toute la nuit et qui ne joue pas non plus plus que de raison ,  il (elle) se cache et refuse catgoriquement le statu de geek, hlas, si au dtours d'une conversation une personne normal lche "vista c'est trop de la balle , bill gate c'est vraiment un pro lui !"  le geek tapis au plus profond de sa personnalit resurgis *et c'est le drame*


Et si en plus c'est un gok ( geek gothique, je viens de l'apprendre sur wikipedia  :8O:   ), ca se finit en sacrifice humain satanique...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> Il y a hlas plusieurs catgorie de Geek, comme le souligne affectueusement copinedegeek, le plus fourbe tant le social geek , celui qui a une vie en apparence normal , qui ne surf pas toute la nuit et qui ne joue pas non plus plus que de raison , il (elle) se cache et refuse catgoriquement le statu de geek, hlas, si au dtours d'une conversation une personne normal lche "vista c'est trop de la balle , bill gate c'est vraiment un pro lui !" le geek tapis au plus profond de sa personnalit resurgis et c'est le drame


Mouais mme mon filleul de 10 ans qui croit que la ram sert en cas de panne de moteur a un avis sur Bill Gates et Windows Vista.

----------


## Gaetch

Moi aussi  10 ans je portais des t-shirts Bilou et des chaussettes Intel Inside t'inquite pas  ::):

----------


## Astartee

> pour seules actions ayant un rapport avec l'informatique que le fait de relever ses mails perso, tlcharger les quelques photos de son appareil ou changer la musique sur son ipod, surfer un poil et jouer de temps en temps comme tous les posssseurs d'ordi perso...


a fait dj pas mal, tout a  ::roll:: 
D'autant que tu avoues que :



> les nuits blanches  surfer, sauver le monde en rseau, coder, etc... [...] a m'arrive [trs trs rarement mais a m'arrive quand mme]


Pour nous prouver (si vraiment tu oses l'essayer) que tu n'es pas une geekette, il faudrait que tu nous parles aussi de ce que tu fais en dehors de l'utilisation de ton ordinateur, parce que l on voit bien sur quoi est centre ta vie  :;): 



Moi je suis une geekette. Je passe ma vie sur l'ordinateur, entre deux cours... Et le pire c'est que je ne fous _rien_. Rien d'autre que perdre mon temps sur des sites dbiles,  guetter les derniers mails ou les derniers posts... nan, DVP n'est pas un site dbile... quoique... la Taverne... je me demande >.<
Sauf pendant les vacances. Les vacances en famille seulement, parce que ds que je reprends quelques jours seule, pour "ranger" ou "prparer le retour au boulot", je retrouve mon petit cran chri  ::aie:: 
Enfin a ne fait que 2 ans que a m'a pris, depuis que j'ai un ordi perso et une connexion internet dans ma chambre d'tudiante, donc j'espre que a va me passer  ::?:

----------


## haltabush

> t'inquite pas


Ou si... Si elle ne veut pas de neveu geek, c'est mal parti s'il te ressemble  dix ans (oui : tu poste ici, donc tu es geek. Cqfd)

----------


## jmulans

ce qui me faire dire que je ne suis pas un geek, c'est que quand j'entend 2 informaticiens parler, je me dit que je fait vraiment pas partie de ce monde  ::?: 

je discute jamais (quasiment) informatique en dehors du boulot. et j'ai pas de T-shirt d'une marque informatique  ::mouarf::

----------


## charly

> a fait dj pas mal, tout a 
> D'autant que tu avoues que :
> 
> 
> Pour nous prouver (si vraiment tu oses l'essayer) que tu n'es pas une geekette, il faudrait que tu nous parles aussi de ce que tu fais en dehors de l'utilisation de ton ordinateur, parce que l on voit bien sur quoi est centre ta vie 
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je suis une geekette. Je passe ma vie sur l'ordinateur, entre deux cours... Et le pire c'est que je ne fous _rien_. Rien d'autre que perdre mon temps sur des sites dbiles,  guetter les derniers mails ou les derniers posts... nan, DVP n'est pas un site dbile... quoique... la Taverne... je me demande >.<
> ...



ca y'est je suis amoureux  ::hola::

----------


## Gaetch

Mais l'important c'est d'tre heureux et bien dans sa peau, geek ou normal  ::):

----------


## jmulans

> Mais l'important c'est d'tre heureux et bien dans sa peau, geek ou *normal*


  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Gaetch

jmulans  ::):  faut dire ce qui est !

----------


## Mamilie

Alors en ce moment quand je rentre  la maison, je fais de la peinture, du papier peint, je pause, ponce, vitrifie le parquet et je m'occupe du jardin pour pouvoir enfin passer  ce que j'aime faire, de la dco!!!

Pour moi mon ordi est un outil, un passe-temps quand je m'ennuie et internet un bon moyen de trouver des conseils et de faire des conomies: j'ai des loisirs chers et ma facture de tlphone tait monstrueuse avant.

Je suis partie 5 jours dans le sud sans ordi et sans tl et j'ai survcu! Je suis rentre, j'ai fait le linge, arros les fleurs et l'ordi est rest l o il tait, mme chose ce soir o je m'apprte  coller un sticker gant sur le mur du fond du salon. J'ai pas intrt  me planter!

----------


## gorgonite

> Enfin a ne fait que 2 ans que a m'a pris, depuis que j'ai un ordi perso et une connexion internet dans ma chambre d'tudiante, donc j'espre que a va me passer




Ne te plainds pas... depuis que je sais lire, je suis rest scotch  mon cran 
(sauf le jour o l'on a chang, j'ai dcal la glue  ::aie:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

perso, je suis aussi tudiant, et afin de ne pas etre trop geekis, j'ai volontairment choisi de ne pas avoir le net  l'appart

----------


## Etanne

Quelques fois a fait du bien de ce faire un samedi soir en mode geek  ::aie::  :

Dans le noirPaquets de gteauxChips, Curly, ...Coca-ColaOrdi allum avec l'outil de dev. (ou jeux vido) en route

----------


## Gaetch

Etanne tu dis que tu fais la cuisine le premier soir, t'es donc pas un(e) geek(ette) je pense ! Les geeks,  part les chips comme tu dis a sait pas trop cuisiner. Sauf peut-tre les chips  la sauce...

----------


## sango85

> Quelques fois a fait du bien de ce faire un samedi soir en mode geek  :
> 
> Dans le noirPaquets de gteauxChips, Curly, ...Coca-ColaOrdi allum avec l'outil de dev. (ou jeux vido) en route


ARGHH....
C'est des coups  devenir  ::marteau::  ....
Moi perso jamais de la vie je n'allumerai mon PC un samedi (enfin, si, mais c'est juste pour couter la radio...  ::mouarf::  )
Mais par piti... Le samedi soir  ::arrow::  discothque  ::!::   ::!:: 
(cf autre post de la taverne... oui j'aime me faire lyncher)
 ::aie::

----------


## flo_flo

Et les ptes sans sauce alors ?  ::aie::  C'est le plat national de l'tudiant quoi, donc du geek aussi !  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

"y'a pas que le riz et et les pates dans la vie, y'a l'bly aussi"




 ::dehors::

----------


## Gaetch

Flo flo >> Non ! Pour la bonne raison qu'un tudiant a rien  glander, alors qu'un geek fait toujours quelque chose (jeux ou prog par exemple) et ne peut ABSOLUMENT PAS dcrocher de son PC. Donc oublie les ptes, faut s'en occuper et pas oublier de surveiller, trop dur pour le geek  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> j'ai volontairment choisi de ne pas avoir le net  l'appart


Arg comment tu fais. Moi je peux pas. La premire chose que j'ai fait en prenant mon appart c'est m'occup d'Internet. Bien avant EDF ou GDF.

----------


## sango85

> La premire chose que j'ai fait en prenant mon appart c'est m'occup d'Internet. *Bien avant EDF* ou GDF.


  ::roll::   ::mouarf::   ::king::

----------


## Skyounet

> 


Bah oui mais bon j'ai fait a quelques mois avant de devoir aller dans mon appart quand mme. Donc je me suis occup d'EDF aprs.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Arg comment tu fais. Moi je peux pas. La premire chose que j'ai fait en prenant mon appart c'est m'occup d'Internet. Bien avant EDF ou GDF.


c'est ce que j'avais fais avec un prcdent appart. rsultat, j'ai plant mon anne et je me suis fais virer de la prpa intgre d'une des plus grandes cole d'ing francaise, donc pas 2 fois la meme erreur

----------


## Mamilie

> c'est ce que j'avais fais avec un prcdent appart. rsultat, j'ai plant mon anne et je me suis fais virer de la prpa intgre d'une des plus grandes cole d'ing francaise, donc pas 2 fois la meme erreur


Ouais ben moi j'ai russi grce  mon accs  internet parce que les salles de ressources pour bosser c'tait pas gnial et pour faire ses projets et rapports, c'tait mme pas la peine de rver!




> Arg comment tu fais. Moi je peux pas. La premire chose que j'ai fait en prenant mon appart c'est m'occup d'Internet. Bien avant EDF ou GDF.


En mme temps, EDF GDF a prend 2 minutes pour le transfrer mais alors l'accs internet (genre free pour moi) - ouvrir une ligne, transfrer l'abonnement, dgrouper etc etc etc... Vive les hotlines  la mord-moi-le-noeud! Si j'avais su, j'aurais commenc au moins 2 mois avant de dmnager moi!

----------


## Gaetch

C'est vrai que c'est bien pratique le net quand on bloque sur un truc quand mme ! C'est beaucoup plus efficace qu'un prof ^^ enfin non, plus disponible !

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est vrai que c'est bien pratique le net quand on bloque sur un truc quand mme ! C'est beaucoup plus efficace qu'un prof ^^ enfin non, plus disponible !



c'est parfois mme plus efficace... ^^

----------


## Gaetch

Ouais c'est pas faux en fait, malheureusement...

----------


## Commodore

et surtout, internet ne peut pas vous prendre en grippe, comme certains profs savent si bien le faire.  ::aie::

----------


## Gaetch

Salauds de profs, en fait on devrait tous aveoir un PC et internet plutt que des profs... le pied :p

----------


## Commodore

ou leur implanter des puces dans le cerveau pour pouvoir connecter les profs  internet ??  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> ou leur implanter des puces dans le cerveau pour pouvoir connecter les profs  internet ??


y'a mieux, on fait du dl direct ds le cerveau comme ds matrix



 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

> 


reviens!!!!!!!! c'tait une bonne ide!!  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> reviens!!!!!!!! c'tait une bonne ide!!


J'ai dj essay de demander au pre Nol un cerveau  acquisition directe avec prise usb intgre mais il a pas trouv ou alors j'ai pas t assez sage! ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> J'ai dj essay de demander au pre Nol un cerveau  acquisition directe avec prise usb intgre mais il a pas trouv ou alors j'ai pas t assez sage!




je pencherais pour la deuxime option...  ::aie:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Mamilie

> je pencherais pour la deuxime option...


Commence  courir, je te laisse un peu d'avance :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> En mme temps, EDF GDF a prend 2 minutes pour le transfrer mais alors l'accs internet (genre free pour moi) - ouvrir une ligne, transfrer l'abonnement, dgrouper etc etc etc... Vive les hotlines  la mord-moi-le-noeud! Si j'avais su, j'aurais commenc au moins 2 mois avant de dmnager moi!


Ben pour Internet mme en ayant commenc 1 mois avant de rentrer dans mon appart, je l'ai eu que 3 semaines aprs je crois bien. Donc si j'avais su je l'aurais fait encore plus tt aussi.

----------


## jmulans

pour mon appart Internet a a pris 10 jours  ::?: 
(enfin j'avais deja la ligne avant, la ligne a a du prendre une semaine pas plus)

----------


## LineLe

Demande d'abonnement faite le lundi, avis de passage le mercredi, ouverture de ligne le jeudi.  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

on pars d'un sujet pragmatique qui pose des questions fondamentales
et voila, les gonzesses s'en mlent ... a parle potin/chiffon ...  :8O:

----------


## Mamilie

> on pars d'un sujet pragmatique qui pose des questions fondamentales
> et voila, les gonzesses s'en mlent ... a parle potin/chiffon ...


Tiens toi aussi tu devrais commencer  courir!

----------


## Commodore

darkie> fuis tant qu'il est encore temps... y'en a parmi les filles qui sont pas des tendres...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

Mouahaha...
allez, l'exprience de mon copain : emmnag dbut juillet, ouverture de la ligne internet moins d'une semaine aprs la demande, par contre l on attend encore qu'une personne comptente russisse  glisser la Freebox dans une bote pour la lui envoyer  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Mouahaha...
> allez, l'exprience de mon copain : emmnag dbut juillet, ouverture de la ligne internet moins d'une semaine aprs la demande, par contre l on attend encore qu'une personne comptente russisse  glisser la Freebox dans une bote pour la lui envoyer


Oui moi je parlais de dmnagement. Quand j'ai pris free la premire fois a a mis 1 semaine. J'avais la freebox avant la ligne mais quand c'est free qui commande directement la ligne (seul moyen pour ne pas payer les frais de FT) ben france telecom leur met des btons dans les roues et a va TRES lentement.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

surtout que paser d'abord par FT puis resilier la ligne coute juste 55 euros....je suis pas passe par free ils sont trop lent




> Oui moi je parlais de dmnagement. Quand j'ai pris free la premire fois a a mis 1 semaine. J'avais la freebox avant la ligne mais quand c'est free qui commande directement la ligne (seul moyen pour ne pas payer les frais de FT) ben france telecom leur met des btons dans les roues et a va TRES lentement.

----------


## Skyounet

Ben moi c'est ce que j'ai fait. J'ai ouvert chez FT puis Free a fait le ncessaire pour fermer, bon c'est sr c'est plus cher mais bon c'est quand mme plus rapide.

----------


## Astartee

Ben l c'est pas a du tout : le dgroupage et l'ouverture de la ligne ont pris quelques jours[*], d'ailleurs il tait surpris... c'est l'envoi du matriel qui pche !
Depuis trois semaines on a le numro de suivi du colis, donc a priori la freebox est dans sa bote, prte  partir, mais UPS n'a toujours pas mis la main dessus, et d'aprs un coup de fil chez Free il semblerait que la bote est bien chez eux...
Enfin, je parle au prsent, mais pour dire vrai je dois avouer qu'au dernires nouvelles (avant-hier) le colis tait chez UPS... Mais il a tout de mme fallu trois semaines pour que Free se spare de son colis.

[*] Enfin c'est ce qui tait indiqu sur le site de free... pas moyen de vrifier videmment  ::aie:: 

EDIT : aprs lecture des qqs posts apparus pendant la rdaction du mien, je dois avouer que je ne sais pas si mon copain est pass par FT ou pas...

----------


## Deadpool

Bon pour recadrer un peu le sujet, voici les 12 commandements du dragueur :  ::yaisse2::  




> 1, Vers elle tu iras
> N'imaginez pas qu'une femme prendra l'initiative parce qu'elle vous trouve intressant. Les femmes se plient aux usages qui veulent qu'une femme qui "drague" est une salope. A leurs yeux, les usages ont plus d'importance qu'un homme intressant. Si vous savez a, vous tes dj plus fort.
> 
> 2, Seuls tes dsirs tu calculeras
> Considrez les sentiments fminins comme vulgaires, voire inexistants. Elles auront l'impression que vous "les traitez comme des femmes" si en feignant d'ignorer leurs penses vous prenez l'initiative du premier contact...
> 
> 3, A mentir, jamais tu n'hsiteras
> Soyez subtil. Commencez par lui dclarer que vous la trouvez belle et enchanez tout de suite en lui susurrant que vous brlez de consumer son esprit et son corps avec vos yeux. C'est le genre de dbilits que les femmes apprcient, elles croient que c'est subtil. D'ailleurs, toutes les formes de mensonge sont subtiles  leurs yeux.
> 
> ...




 ::lol::   ::aie::  

 ::dehors:: 


PS : c'est pas de moi hein je prcise.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Bon pour recadrer un peu le sujet, voici les 12 commandements du dragueur :  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[une quantit d'inepsies]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Hmmmm.... Juste comme a... lger doute... rappelle moi, t'es clibataire toi c'est a ?
Bizarre a, comprends pas... enfin ptet que si en fait...  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

J'aime beaucoup le principe, aller hop j'va prendre le mtro : pour une fois je vais m'amuser  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> J'aime beaucoup le principe, aller hop j'va prendre le mtro : pour une fois je vais m'amuser


Moi j'lis a aprs avoir pris le mtro...trop tard  ::(:   ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Moi j'lis a aprs avoir pris le mtro...trop tard


Mouais le matin  7h t'as pas loup grand chose  ::triste:: 

Vivement ce soir  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Hmmmm.... Juste comme a... lger doute... rappelle moi, t'es clibataire toi c'est a ?
> Bizarre a, comprends pas... enfin ptet que si en fait...


En fait, je suis bien clibataire, mais c'est que j'ai pas encore trouv la femme qui me mrite.  ::aie::  

Sinon ose dire que l'un de ces commentaire est faux.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Mouais le matin  7h t'as pas loup grand chose 
> 
> Vivement ce soir


Va pas trop vite en besogne tout de mme, la main ente les cuisses dans le mtro, a le fait pas.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Va pas trop vite en besogne tout de mme, la main ente les cuisses dans le mtro, a le fait pas.


C'est mon colloc' qui m'a racontait que dans le mtro un gars avait demand une gterie  sa voisine, je crois que j'ai de la marge  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> En fait, je suis bien clibataire, mais c'est que j'ai pas encore trouv la femme qui me mrite.  
> 
> Sinon ose dire que l'un de ces commentaire est faux.


Ok : pas un de ces commentaires est faux, mais la grosse majorit, si ce n'est tous sont faux

Dj rien que le premier je peux te le renvoyer.... Hmmm le 2 aussi.... Et puis le 3... je continue ?

Et pis "mriter" n'est ptet pas le terme exact que j'aurais employ  ton gard... 

N'empche que maintenant je vais tre super mfiante quand je prendrais le mtro... surtout avec gege ou toi  :8O:  
Enfin  dfaut de mettre la main entre les cuisses d'autres essaient de la mettre entre les portes... mais elles se dbatent tout autant visiblement...  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> N'empche que maintenant je vais tre super mfiante quand je prendrais le mtro... surtout avec gege ou toi


Ah nan t'inquite, toi tu crains rien !

 ::dehors::  mais alors trs loin...

----------


## LineLe

> Ah nan t'inquite, toi tu crains rien !
> 
>  mais alors trs loin...


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  

Va au fond de ta pense.........................

----------


## Deadpool

> Ah nan t'inquite, toi tu crains rien !
> 
>  mais alors trs loin...


Ca c'est pas gentil.   ::aie::  

Deadpol fouteur de m****.

 ::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Va au fond de ta pense.........................


Si tute promne prete  dgainer ton aspirateur, ton lance-flamme ou autre, c'est sur que tu n'aura aucun problme  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

 ::dehors:: 


t'a vu gege comme je t'ai bien ratrapp le coup

----------


## Skyounet

Vous remarquerez que ce smiley  ::dehors::  est prsent a quasiment tous les posts c'est bizarre.

----------


## shadowmoon

personellement, vu la "bete", je prfre ne prendre aucun risque, donc c'est "courage, fuyons"

----------


## gege2061

> personellement, vu la "bete", je prfre ne prendre aucun risque, donc c'est "courage, fuyons"


Vous voyez comment vous tes  ::(: 

C'est juste que je me permettrai pas ce genre de chose avec une fille que je connais et que j'apprcie  ::ange::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Vous voyez comment vous tes 
> 
> C'est juste que je me permettrai pas ce genre de chose avec une fille que je connais et que j'apprcie


1) je le la connais pas

2) j'adore en rajouter une couche, juste pour le plaisir

3) mon post prcdent tait plus une auto-critique qu'autre chose

----------


## alexrtz

> Mouais le matin  7h t'as pas loup grand chose


Bah si justement  ::cry::  





> Vivement ce soir


Yaisse  ::D: 




> Ah nan t'inquite, toi tu crains rien !
> 
>  mais alors trs loin...


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## gege2061

> 1) je le la connais pas
> 
> 2) j'adore en rajouter une couche, juste pour le plaisir
> 
> 3) mon post prcdent tait plus une auto-critique qu'autre chose


Faut pas me prendre au srieux, j'essaie juste de me rattraper aux branches  (d'ailleurs mon arbres commence  en manquer  ::aie:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> Faut pas me prendre au srieux, j'essaie juste de me rattraper aux branches


je l'ai bien compris, d'ailleurs si tu me lis bien, je t'ai meme aid quelques posts plus haut

et je ne te prend pas au srieux (voir 2))  :;):   ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Vous voyez comment vous tes 
> 
> C'est juste que je me permettrai pas ce genre de chose avec une fille que je connais et que j'apprcie


Comment se rattrapper  une branche en sacrifiant un de ses collgues.......

de toute faon gege, suis plus costaud que toi, c'est  tes risques et prils

----------


## gege2061

> de toute faon gege, suis plus costaud que toi


Faut pas croire sous ma silhouette svelte se cache un corps muscl 




> c'est  tes risques et prils


Nan ce n'est pas prils mais Obelix ! (l on atteints des sommets  ::yaisse2:: )

----------


## shadowmoon

> Nan ce n'est pas prils mais Obelix ! (l on atteints des sommets


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  je dirais plutot le fond des abysses (y ou i ?)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Faut pas croire sous ma silhouette svelte se cache un corps muscl


suis sre que si je m'arme d'un seche cheveux j'ai moyen de te faire t'envoler....  ::aie::  




> Nan ce n'est pas prils mais Obelix ! (l on atteints des sommets )


hhhmmm
Ou... non rien.... a se passe de commentaire

----------


## Shugo78

> Nan ce n'est pas prils mais Obelix ! (l on atteints des sommets )


Dis donc gege  :8O:  Tu mets quoi dans tes clopes  ::aie::  ?

----------


## Deadpool

Vous avez aim mon prcdent conseil?  ::lol::  

Alors voici un nouvelle technique pour conclure en EXCLUSIVITE pour vous, gentils membres de DVP.  ::aie:: 




> *Technique dite "du caf" :*
> 
> Tout d'abord voil ce qu'il se passe avec la plupart des mecs qui sont invits chez une fille  boire un coup aprs une soire :
> 
> Ca papote de choses et d'autres et la fille prpare le caf (ou autre).
> 
> Pendant ce temps, le mec est en pleine introspection, du genre :
> "M**** quand est ce que je vais attaquer ?...tain, comme elle est b**** !"  (a peut tre plus raffin mais dans ce genre daffaire, nous somme plutt primaires nous les mles. )
> 
> ...


Allez, vous dtenez la vrit, go. 

 ::dehors:: 


PS: Je prcise, je n'en suis pas auteur.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que je vais faire super attention la prochaine fois que je te "ferais" un caf...

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que je vais faire super attention la prochaine fois que je te "ferais" un caf...


Si il ne parle pas, met le feu ou quelque chose de discret dans le genre!  ::aie::  

Parce si tu ne le distrais pas... a pourrait tre dangereux!!!

----------


## LineLe

> Si il ne parle pas, met le feu ou quelque chose de discret dans le genre!  
> 
> Parce si tu ne le distrais pas... a pourrait tre dangereux!!!


Dangereux pour qui  ::aie:: 


je garderais mon couteau a pasteque  proximit au pire

----------


## gege2061

@Deadpool : comment qu'on fait si elle veux pas pour le caf  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> Dangereux pour qui 
> 
> 
> je garderais mon couteau a pasteque  proximit au pire


Pourquoi un couteau ? Tu risques de tacher tes vtements. De l'arsenic dans le caf et c'est bon  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi un couteau ? Tu risques de tacher tes vtements. De l'arsenic dans le caf et c'est bon


Pourquoi crois tu que j'ai pris un canap rouge ?  ::aie:: 

et puis de toute faon, pas besoin d'aller jusqu' l'arsenic, une simple machine a caf suffira, je sais pas faire de caf, j'en bois pas  ::aie:: 

gege :  ::haha::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que je vais faire super attention la prochaine fois que je te "ferais" un caf...


Pourquoi crois tu que j'userais de cette technique avec toi? Et toc!







> @Deadpool : comment qu'on fait si elle veux pas pour le caf


 ::mouarf::  

Le caf n'est qu'un exemple, a marche avec n'importe quoi. Mais bon faut se faire inviter, je te l'accorde.  ::aie::  




> Pourquoi un couteau ? Tu risques de tacher tes vtements. De l'arsenic dans le caf et c'est bon


 ::calim2:: 

Mais, on m'en veut...  ::triste:: 
















 ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Pourquoi crois tu que j'userais de cette technique avec toi? Et toc!


Tu me fends le coeur  ::cry:: 
suis pas assez bien hein c'est a  ::piou:: 





> Le caf n'est qu'un exemple, a marche avec n'importe quoi. Mais bon faut se faire inviter, je te l'accorde.


oui ben en attendant il essaie de s'inviter  ::?:  





> Mais, on m'en veut...


T'as qu' tre plus gentil  ::langue::

----------


## Janitrix

> suis pas assez bien hein c'est a


Je pense plutot que DeadPool t'aime tellement que son respect pour toi l'empeche de te faire du mal  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Je pense plutot que DeadPool t'aime tellement que son respect pour toi l'empeche de te faire du mal


On va dire a  ::mouarf::  
Je dirais plutt qu'il tient trop  sa vie  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> oui ben en attendant il essaie de s'inviter


Deadpool avait raison, faut pas les laisser parler  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shugo78

@Deadpool : tu te passes dj plus du smiley  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

d'ailleurs moi je m'ne sers pas des masses...
ptet parce que c'est plutt moi qui tape  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

Oui, mais toi tu as celui avec le lance flammes, a te correspond mieu  ::lol::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

qu'est ce qui fait souvent que nous sommes encore plus attirs par une femme ?
qu'elle nous ignore ou feint de le faire.

et beh l'inverse ca marche aussi !

montrer en premier lieu un peu d interet (suffisamment pour qu elle le remarque) puis paf plus rien pendant un certain temps et au moment ou vous montrerez de nouveau de l'interet le 2/3 sera deja fait.

methode pas sympa mais qui fonctionne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

zetes des fous  ::aie::   et aprs on dit que ce sont les filles les calculatrices et manipulatrices..ou va le monde  ::mouarf::  





> qu'est ce qui fait souvent que nous sommes encore plus attirs par une femme ?
> qu'elle nous ignore ou feint de le faire.
> 
> et beh l'inverse ca marche aussi !
> 
> montrer en premier lieu un peu d interet (suffisamment pour qu elle le remarque) puis paf plus rien pendant un certain temps et au moment ou vous montrerez de nouveau de l'interet le 2/3 sera deja fait.
> 
> methode pas sympa mais qui fonctionne

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Boah c'est bien connu, fuis moi je te suis, suis moi je te fuis.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> zetes des fous   et aprs on dit que ce sont les filles les calculatrices et manipulatrices..ou va le monde


bah au jeu de la manipulation tu gagne quand l'autre pense russir  a te manipuler  :;): 

et la j ai juste jeter les grandes lignes ... et c est rutilisable en situation de couple pour ne pas tomber dans la monotonie 

 ::salut::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je ne dvoilerai pas mes secrets  ::aie::   je suis un ange de toute faon

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Y a pas de secret, juste un peu de psychologie de base  ::D:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

les choses sont parfois moins compliqu qu'elle n y paraissent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Perso je me suis pas arrete aux bases  ::aie::  ca me passionne...mdr 




> Y a pas de secret, juste un peu de psychologie de base

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> tiens d'ailleurs a propose du sujet (jvais me faire tapay) ya que moi qui trouve que l'avatar de fleur il est .. evocateur... hum


C'est une provocatrice dans l'me il faut croire  :;):

----------


## Commodore

> je ne dvoilerai pas mes secrets   je suis un ange de toute faon


ou... combien en puret, dj ?  ::aie::  





> zetes des fous  et aprs on dit que ce sont les filles les calculatrices et manipulatrices..ou va le monde


ben vous tes si compliques pour ce genre de choses... faut bien s'adapter  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Y a eu un topic sur le test de puret ?  ::):  Mince j'ai rat a.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je n'ai jamais post mon rsultat rel tu le sais bien  ::aie::  





> ou... combien en puret, dj ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

c'est de ca que tu parles ?  ::P: 

http://test.griffor.com/

et tt facon c'est bien connu un geek ne peut qu'tre pure ! vous avez pas vu la dernire mission a la mode'   the beauty and the geek ?

----------


## Shugo78

Le site  bugg aprs ton passage  ::mouarf::  
La preuve j'ai eu que 180  ::aie::  !

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ouais le fameux test griffor, grand classique mais tellement bon  ::D:

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Moi je l'ai vu l'anne dernire c'tait deja sorti en italie....;et je peux vous jurer que c'est dlire a voir....la btise des une est proportionnelle aux desavantages physiques des autres...a se tordre de rire en italie en tout cas...




> c'est de ca que tu parles ? 
> 
> http://test.griffor.com/
> 
> et tt facon c'est bien connu un geek ne peut qu'tre pure ! vous avez pas vu la dernire mission a la mode'   the beauty and the geek ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bah perso ca fait un moment que j'ai vu ce truc mais c est actuellement sur des TV's public. et heureusement que j dore les reals tv show

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> je n'ai jamais post mon rsultat rel tu le sais bien


Heuresement parce que 272 c'est pas terrible  ::king::

----------


## Commodore

hehe... faut assumer son score...  ::oops::  
je cours me cacher, j'ai pas fait bcp mieux non plus...

----------


## LineLe

perso je connaissais ce test sous forme d'un fichier excel depuis le dbut de mes tudes... (et oui c'etait le bon vieux temps)

----------


## xxxcapxxx

toute facon la majorit des gens que je cotoie on eu le droit  la camisole .. donc niveau crdibilit ce test c est comme dire que bush sait lire !

----------


## Shugo78

> hehe... faut assumer son score...


Je la comprend, a passe mieu que 300  ::aie::

----------


## loka

> toute facon la majorit des gens que je cotoie on eu le droit  la camisole .. donc niveau crdibilit ce test c est comme dire que bush sait lire !


Moi j'y ai pas eu droit... 
Il suffit de pas boire d'alcool et de pas se droguer (enfin ne pas avoir essay au moins) :p

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Moi j'y ai pas eu droit... 
> Il suffit de pas boire d'alcool et de pas se droguer (enfin ne pas avoir essay au moins) :p


ouais mais toi je te connais pas  ::mouarf::

----------


## julien-blaise

Et 49 c'est un bon ou mauvais rsultats ?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

C'est pur...trop pur....ill te manque une bonne initiation et tout ira bien  ::aie::  




> Et 49 c'est un bon ou mauvais rsultats ?

----------


## julien-blaise

En gros je suis presqu'un un ange ?

EDIT: Tu entends quoi par initiation ?

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est pur...trop pur....ill te manque une bonne initiation et tout ira bien


Tu fais les initiations?  ::aie::  

Non parce que vu ton score, t'aurais beaucoup de chose  enseigner.  ::mouarf:: 



 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

elle entend faire grandir le petit diable qui te sert d'avatar  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

mdr petit malin tu crois que sous ton rideau calme il n'y a pas un grand loup? moi tu ne me trompes pas  ::mouarf::  





> Tu fais les initiations?  
> 
> Non parce que vu ton score, t'aurais beaucoup de chose  enseigner.

----------


## granquet

> Et 49 c'est un bon ou mauvais rsultats ?


moi j'ai 8 points  ::aie::   ::yaisse2::

----------


## Katyucha

Merde 84 seulement ... j'ai rpondu un peu vite... je me rappelle pas de toutes mes soires dans le dtail aussi  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

> elle entend faire grandir le petit diable qui te sert d'avatar


C'est pas pour rien que c'est un diablotin  ::mouarf:: 

EDIT: Ebola est un saint

----------


## xxxcapxxx

[Edit]c'est sur y en a qu'on certaines "lacunes" je dirais mais rien d'insurmontable.[/edit]


(avouez vous le faites expres !)

----------


## Deadpool

> mdr petit malin tu crois que sous ton rideau calme il n'y a pas un grand loup? moi tu ne me trompes pas


Oh oui, je suis un grand louloup.  ::aie::   ::lol::  

Aooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh! 

 ::mouarf::  


Au test, j'avais du faire qqch comme 172 un truc de ce genre.  ::oops::

----------


## julien-blaise

> [Edit]c'est sur y en a qu'on certaines "lacunes" je dirais mais rien d'insurmontable.[/edit]
> 
> 
> (avouez vous le faites expres !)


Promis j'ai rpondu honntement aux questions. Parce que pour toi ce sont des lacunes.
C'est tout de mme pas un crime de n'avoir que rarement bu (mais jamais ivre) et de ne s'tre jamais drogu.

----------


## Mamilie

> moi j'ai 8 points


T'as 12 ans?

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

MDRRRRRRRRRRR ca se fait pas, yen a qui en ont 30 et qui ont fait moins voire dans le ngatif 




> T'as 12 ans?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Promis j'ai rpondu honntement aux questions. Parce que pour toi ce sont des lacunes.
> C'est tout de mme pas un crime de n'avoir que rarement bu (mais jamais ivre) et de ne s'tre jamais drogu.


j'ai bien mis entre guillement lacunes , car il fallait le prendre a la legere  ::king::

----------


## julien-blaise

Ca signifie que soit ils font des dons monstrueux soit ils ont aucune vie sentimentale (pour ne pas parler de leur vie sexuelle)

----------


## granquet

> Ca signifie que soit ils font des dons monstrueux soit ils ont aucune vie sentimentale (pour ne pas parler de leur vie sexuelle)


je sais pas pourquoi ... mais je viens de me rendre compte que je fait jamais de dons ...
le coup de blues  ::(:  

Mamilie: je fait mes 21 ans aujourd'hui  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

> je sais pas pourquoi ... mais je viens de me rendre compte que je fait jamais de dons ...
> le coup de blues  
> 
> Mamilie: je fait mes 21 ans aujourd'hui


J'ose  peine imaginer les causes faisant que tu n'as que 8 points  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> J'ose  peine imaginer les causes faisant que tu n'as que 8 points


tututu et c'est qui avant qui ralait qu on releve qu il avait peu de points ? ::nono::

----------


## Commodore

il a ce qui me manque pour galer trinityDev  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> MDRRRRRRRRRRR ca se fait pas, yen a qui en ont 30 et qui ont fait moins voire dans le ngatif


 Bon allez, mme sans arriver  te surpasser, ce qui me parat impossible vu que je m'assagis avec le temps  ::aie::  , j'etais bien dans la moyenne  21 ans.

@Dark_ebola: ben un p'tit beurre's day to iou et puis essaye quelques trucs quand mme dans ta vie. On dit que les expriences forgent le caractre.

Et on ne dforme pas mes propos, je n'ai pas dit qu'il devait vomir ses tripes, se droguer ou coucher avec son chien!!!

----------


## xxxcapxxx

lol elle a combien de points ?  ::ange::

----------


## julien-blaise

> tututu et c'est qui avant qui ralait qu on releve qu il avait peu de points ?


J'avoue mon crime pardonnez moi  ::hola::

----------


## sango85

Lol je viens de faire ce test ( la con...)
Et beh... Le garon, il est pas "trs pur"...



> *Votre score est de 165 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques :
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 54 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 80 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 25 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 50 %*


  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

278 c'est correct


> lol elle a combien de points ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

sango85: c'est la moyenne  ::mrgreen::  (54%)

mmhh ouais correct

----------


## julien-blaise

Dire que la moyenne est  100 selon le site  ::rire::

----------


## LineLe

Oh ben suis sage moi alors  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julien-blaise

A mon humble avis il manque des questions, il ne s'intresse pas au cot violent des gens (physique, moral ou verbal).
Ni au rapport que l'on peut avoir avec les gens qui nous entoure.
Donc je ne pense pas que ce test  soit vraiment une rfrence. 
Il prendrait tout en compte je finirais surement dans la moyenne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Oh ben suis sage moi alors


y en a un qu a dit pas credible ! je te jure je l'ai entendu !

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> y en a un qu a dit pas credible ! je te jure je l'ai entendu !


ben il a tort
Quoique

----------


## shadowmoon

aprs une p'tite recherche, voici le dernier rcapitulatif qui avais t fait par mes soins :

score en pts

yiannis 277
trinitydev 272
Commodore_Psykopate 267
titoumimi 265
masterofchakal 237
satch 228
ggnore 215
angath 204
stessy 195
jack serious 185
Biosox 176
chaval, descent 172
arthis 169
gael donat, stephane eyskens 160
Nemerle 143 
nuke_y, pinocchio 136
snakeman 127
toniolol,BiM 126
ultracoxy 123
zipyz 122
arhaknide 121
anitshka 120
Yorglaa 113
shadowmoon 110
gege2061, warwink 109
bebel 108
BizuR 104
l@rry 101
mavina 94
gitou12 91
Skyrunner 90
sam_XIII 87
fred777888999 84
Poilou 75
daviddetroyes 73
piro 72
Eowyn 69
Rei_angelus 65
2euroscents, seb19 60
morgiane 48
Erwy 43
jbrasselet 42
loka 37
pinocchio (les derners mois), la copine a piro ^^ 36
nebule 33
buchs 32
liza83 31
nounoursonne 31
Oluha 28
gronono 26
lou87, zooro 22
anomaly 18
kagyra 12
gorgonite 0
joefou -5
Qapoka -9
lung -11
mephistopheles -12

Top 5 de l'impuret

yiannis 277
trinitydev 272
Commodore_Psykopate 267
titoumimi 265
masterofchakal 237

Top 5 de la puret

mephistopheles -12
lung -11
Qapoka -9
joefou -5
gorgonite 0

----------


## LineLe

suis sage  ::yaisse2::

----------


## shadowmoon

LineLe, tu a chang de pseudo depuis non ?

je ne te trouve pas ds la liste !

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe, tu a chang de pseudo depuis non ?
> 
> je ne te trouve pas ds la liste !


ah non j'ai toujours eu ce pseudo

A l'poque je travaillais encore, donc je ne trainais pas sur la taverne  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

ok, c bien dommage car on s'est bien marrs avec ce test

----------


## LineLe

> ok, c bien dommage car on s'est bien marrs avec ce test


bah je crois que je l'ai post quelque part dans le sujet de l'lection... mais avant de le retrouver
et pis je l'avais fait un peu vite au boulot, alors suis pas sure que le rsultat soit totalement "juste"

----------


## xxxcapxxx

par contre moi la jsuis sur qu il est plus que temps que je prenne une retraite dans un monastere tibetain  ::coucou::

----------


## Deadpool

Je suis 12me ex-aequo en impuret. 

Yeah!  ::twisted::

----------


## LineLe

> Je suis 12me ex-aequo en impuret. 
> 
> Yeah!


Toi tu dois encore rpondre  une question d'ailleurs.........  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

oula a la prochaine RID je te verrai tout diffrent  ::aie::  





> Je suis 12me ex-aequo en impuret. 
> 
> Yeah!

----------


## sango85

Et moi... j''ai pas le droit d'tre dans le classement avec mon 165 ...  ::cry::

----------


## jbrasselet

> oula a la prochaine RID je te verrai tout diffrent


Celle de Nantes? Aux alentours du premier septembre?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je dpasse  peine les 200 en ce qui me concerne, j'ai encore du chemin  faire  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et moi... j''ai pas le droit d'tre dans le classement avec mon 165 ...


c'est un vieux classement que j'ai retrouv, il date d'au moins 1 an

----------


## LineLe

Et moi je peux encore m'amliorer  ::P: 
des volontaires ?



































Je dconne
Quoique...

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Dja il va falloir organiser des sessions boissons afin que tu tiennes mieux l'alcool  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Dja il va falloir organiser des sessions boissons afin que tu tiennes mieux l'alcool


tu dis a mais t'es jamais l ^^
et le problme c'est qu'il faut que je rentre  ma maison aprs
donc c'est un verre, 2 grand max.
A moins que tu ne te proposes pour me ramener

----------


## julien-blaise

> Toi tu dois encore rpondre  une question d'ailleurs.........


C'est quoi la question sans vouloir tre indiscret (je sais la curiosit est un vilain dfaut mais je ne suis pas un diablotin pour rien aprs tout)

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je pussoie!!!!! toujours absent 




> tu dis a mais t'es jamais l ^^
> et le problme c'est qu'il faut que je rentre  ma maison aprs
> donc c'est un verre, 2 grand max.
> A moins que tu ne te proposes pour me ramener

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> je pussoie!!!!! toujours absent


Je te signale que quand je suis venu tu n'tais pas la  ::): 

Et sinon j'ai juste rat le pic nic c'est tout...aprs on m'avez pas invit  ::lol::  
Sino LineLe tu peux pas rentrer en RER chez toi ? ou je ne sais quel autre moyen de transport en commun ?

----------


## LineLe

> Je te signale que quand je suis venu tu n'tais pas la 
> 
> Et sinon j'ai juste rat le pic nic c'est tout...aprs on m'avez pas invit  
> Sino LineLe tu peux pas rentrer en RER chez toi ? ou je ne sais quel autre moyen de transport en commun ?


nop
tuture obligatoire ^^
c'est dommage hein  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

lol quand on vous lit on croirait que paris c est immense  :;):  (fin la c est nantes ok mais c est un truc qu'est tjrs pareil dans les forums  ::P: )

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Non c'est pas immense c'est juste qu'elle habite pas dans Paris  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

gnagnagna
c'est simple si tu rentres tard voiture dans paris no choice

sinon tu pars tot en rer et c'est chiant

sinon comme moi tu pars tard, en rer et aprs arriv a ta gare t'es dans le caca tu cherches un taxi, ou un pote....ou un banc  ::aie::  


*NB: ile de france != PARIS merci* 




> Je te signale que quand je suis venu tu n'tais pas la 
> 
> Et sinon j'ai juste rat le pic nic c'est tout...aprs on m'avez pas invit  
> Sino LineLe tu peux pas rentrer en RER chez toi ? ou je ne sais quel autre moyen de transport en commun ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

bah jsais pas ici on pratique le : premier bus/rer/tram  ::mrgreen::   (fin moi je m'en fous j'ai ma voiture)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Bon alors c'est quand cette prochaine sortie Parisienne organise ?  ::mouarf::  
 Ne pas oublier l'opration : "Amliorons le score de LineLe". Je compte sur Trinity qui semble avoir de l'exprience  ::lol::

----------


## jbrasselet

> bah jsais pas ici on pratique le : premier bus/rer/tram   (fin moi je m'en fous j'ai ma voiture)


Ah que les transports dans Nantes sont bien fait

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je vais t'expliquer mon petit....la semaine, les gens travaillent et finissent tard. Par consquent il ne rentre pas chez eux reprendre leur voiture pour aller a une RID, donc ils y vont directement. Enfin tu peux constater qu'ils sont obligs de rentrer soit par du co voiturage (si on peut appeller la voiture de LineLe une voiture  ::aie:: ) soit par les transports en communs qui finissent quand meme assez tot selon l'endroit ou l'on habite. CQFD

ca fera 1000$




> bah jsais pas ici on pratique le : premier bus/rer/tram   (fin moi je m'en fous j'ai ma voiture)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> je vais t'expliquer mon petit....la semaine, les gens travaillent et finissent tard. Par consquent il ne rentre pas chez eux reprendre leur voiture pour aller a une RID, donc ils y vont directement. Enfin tu peux constater qu'ils sont obligs de rentrer soit par du co voiturage (si on peut appeller la voiture de LineLe une voiture ) soit par les transports en communs qui finissent quand meme assez tot selon l'endroit ou l'on habite. CQFD
> 
> ca fera 1000$


Autre solution : se faire hberger par des amis parisiens.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

oui ba c'est pas le cas de tout le monde ...




> Autre solution : se faire hberger par des amis parisiens.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

et la solution dormir chez l'habitant ? (en tout bien tout honneur)  :8-):  

et pis chuis pas ptit !  ::evilred::  

non je comprends bien le souci, dans mon bled la semaine a 00h00 y a plus de transports faut attendre 5h30 du mat donc je te comprends.


sur ce j'ai fini ma journe  ::D:  alors a demain ::fleche::

----------


## LineLe

> (si on peut appeller la voiture de LineLe une voiture )


A ce que je sache tu l'as jamais vue ma voiture  ::lol:: 
mais t'as pas tort  ::aie:: 

Le problme c'est surtout que pour aller chez moi il faudrait que je prenne le mtro -> Gare du Nord (dj pas top) -> que je prenne une ligne de trains de banlieue qui est vraiment pas terrible les soirs (passe par Epinay/St Denis) et une fois arrive  la gare, ben comme le dernier bus est a 19h50 visiblement, suis pas emmerde  ::aie:: 
donc je rpte : pas le choix, faut que je prenne un engin motoris et donc peux pas boire ^^

Edit : et pis dormir chez l'habitant... pour la survie de l'habitant vaut mieux que je dorme pas chez lui  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Moi je suis pass de 90  115 il me semble (ou 110).

Allez savoir ce que je fais depuis  ::roll::

----------


## gege2061

> Moi je suis pass de 90  115 il me semble (ou 110).
> 
> Allez savoir ce que je fais depuis


Pareil, je suis pass de 109  129  :8O: 

J'm'arrange pas avec l'ge  ::mouarf:: 




> Votre score est de 129 point(s). *(+20)*
> 
> Statistiques :
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 44 %  *(+6)*
> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 60 %  *(+5)*
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 33 %  *(=)*
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 42 %  *(+5)*


A ce rythme l je sens que mes plus belles annes sont  venir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

bon allez, j'me suis fait du mal, je l'ai refait...




> Votre score est de 279 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques :
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 64 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 80 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 83 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 57 %
> 
> Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout.
> (Fais de ta vie ce que tu veux en faire, le tout c'est de ne jamais rien regretter !)



je crois que j'ai amlior mon score  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> je crois que j'ai amlior mon score


Si tu commencais pas arrter les drogues??? Ca attaque le cerveau  force!

----------


## julien-blaise

> bon allez, j'me suis fait du mal, je l'ai refait...
> je crois que j'ai amlior mon score


On comprend mieux son pseudo
T'es vraiment un psychopathe  ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

Bon j'ai refais le test moi aussi :

Votre score est de 68 point(s).

Statistiques :
Pourcentage de rponses positives : 29 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons : 15 % (bah ouais j'ai dj gout, mais comme j'aime pas... ^^)
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 % (nada l dessus  ::D: )
Rponses positives sur le sexe : 39 % (heureusement que j'ai une copine, sinon j'aurais pas beaucoup de points ^^)

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi aussi mon score a augment  ::D:  

Votre score est de 68 point(s).

Statistiques :
Pourcentage de rponses positives : 30 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons : 30 % (Et pourtant je ne me suis pris qu'une seule biture  :8O:  )
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe : 32 %

----------


## gege2061

> Si tu commencais pas arrter les drogues??? Ca attaque le cerveau  force!


J'me pose la question  chaque fois que je fais se teste, la cigarette a compte comme une drogue ? (pour l'alcool et le sexe c'est bon, y a dj assez de questions dessus  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Franck.H

Je viens de voir ce post et aprs avoir trouv le test je l'ai fait, mon rsultat ...  ::lol::  

Votre score est de 71 point(s). : 71
Pourcentage de rponses positives : 23 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons : 40 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 16 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe : 21 %

----------


## LineLe

> Votre score est de 153 point(s).
> Statistiques :
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 38 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 40 % (et jamais malade ! juste un peu barbote)
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 25 % 
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 44 % (Bah oui,  vivre 4 ans comme une nonne on perd du temps)
> 
> La vie n'est qu'un vaste terrain de jeu pour vous !
> Votre pass a t plein de surprises et je pense que ce n'est pas fini, loin de l !


Je vous ai dit que j'tais sage !

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

a va, a reste honnete mais peut mieux faire  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> a va, a reste honnete mais peut mieux faire


Ah ben a je sais, j'ai du temps  rattraper...
Enfin bon, y a qu'un point que je vais essayer d'amliorer ^^

----------


## shadowmoon

j'ai eu de nouvelles expriences depuis et ca se voit :

votre score est de 165 point(s).

Statistiques :
Pourcentage de rponses positives : 47 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons : 25 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 16 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe : 60 %

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ah ben a je sais, j'ai du temps  rattraper...
> Enfin bon, y a qu'un point que je vais essayer d'amliorer ^^


l'alcool ?  ::yaisse2::  


 ::dehors::

----------


## afrodje

Votre score est de 143 point(s). : 143
Pourcentage de rponses positives : 39 %
Rponses positives sur les boissons : 30 %
Rponses positives sur les drogues : 8 %
Rponses positives sur le sexe : 51 %

Commentaires : Juste suprieur  la moyenne. Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que vous tes sorti(e) de chez vous quelques fois !
(Un bon dbut ! C'est un score juste suprieur  la moyenne ! Ah ah, voila ce que a fait, la jeunesse dcadente  ::P: )

Pour votre information, le score moyen obtenu pour votre ge (21 ans) est de : 142


Mais je suis 1 point de plus de la moyenne de mon age, donc ca va !!

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Ah ben a je sais, j'ai du temps  rattraper...
> Enfin bon, y a qu'un point que je vais essayer d'amliorer ^^


L'alcool ?  ::lol::

----------


## afrodje

> L'alcool ?


xxxcapxxx a t plus rapide que toi !!

----------


## LineLe

> l'alcool ?


Ben le problme dj c'est qu' la question (me souviens plus exactement) "Avez vous dj fait boire quelqu'un pour en abuser" je crois que je ne pourrais jamais rpondre oui... c'est moi qui tombe avant  ::(:  Donc meme pas la peine d'essayer

----------


## LineLe

et pis je pensais  quelque chose d'un peu plus sain que l'alcool................

----------


## Franck.H

> et pis je pensais  quelque chose d'un peu plus sain que l'alcool................


La drogue ?  ::lol::   ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> La drogue ?


tu parles je "tiens" aussi bien que l'alcool...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> et pis je pensais  quelque chose d'un peu plus sain que l'alcool................


en mme temps c'est bien parce que j'avais compris que j'ai demander  :;):

----------


## haltabush

> Ben le problme dj c'est qu' la question (me souviens plus exactement) "Avez vous dj fait boire quelqu'un pour en abuser" je crois que je ne pourrais jamais rpondre oui... c'est moi qui tombe avant  Donc meme pas la peine d'essayer


Rahll, mais faut tout leur apprendre... Le truc, c'est de s'assoir  cot du pot de fleur pour vider son verre discrtement dedans ::aie::  
(attention : c'est pas parce que j'ai des ides que je les mets en application, hein?)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> en mme temps c'est bien parce que j'avais compris que j'ai demander


Ah mais non moi j'tais serieux  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> tu parles je "tiens" aussi bien que l'alcool...


par limination, il reste le sport en chambre, j'en connais un (une ?) qui va etre content(e)  ::aie::

----------


## Franck.H

> par limination, il reste le sport en chambre, j'en connais un (une ?) qui va etre content(e)


 ::lol::  J'avoue qu'il faut aussi que j'amliorer ce ct l, je suis plutot un geek sans sa geekette malheureusement, d'ailleurs au vu du score et de la remarque...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> par limination, il reste le sport en chambre, j'en connais un (une ?) qui va etre content(e)


Ah parce que toi tu le connais ? Qui a ?  ::aie:: 

Ed' : pourquoi que vous voulez tous me faire picoler...   ::koi::

----------


## Franck.H

> Ah parce que toi tu le connais ? Qui a ? 
> 
> Ed' : pourquoi que vous voulez tous me faire picoler...


Oui c'est vrai ca, un cachet c'est plus rapide et ca coute moins cher  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ah parce que toi tu le connais ? Qui a ?


ton (ou ta?) futu(e)-ex  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ah parce que toi tu le connais ? Qui a ? 
> 
> Ed' : pourquoi que vous voulez tous me faire picoler...



rappelle toi l'ordre des question du test :

buvez vous ?
avez vosu fait boire ?
avez vous profitez de qqun qui boit ?
avez vous fait boire pour profiter ?
etc.. fin hein c'est qu 'une supposition  ::mrgreen::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Oui c'est vrai ca, un cachet c'est plus rapide et ca coute moins cher


pk un cachet ? un peu de poudre dans jus de fruit c bien suffisant non ?  ::aie::  


 ::dehors::

----------


## nicB

> Votre score est de 57 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques :
> Pourcentage de rponses positives : 24 %
> Rponses positives sur les boissons : 5 %
> Rponses positives sur les drogues : 0 %
> Rponses positives sur le sexe : 37 %


Forcment, si on boit pas beaucoup d'alcool, on passe pour quelqu'un qui ne sait pas se lacher, quelqu'un d'anormale.
Mais a ne serait pas un peu l'inverse ? Les gens en prennent justement pour pouvoir ce lacher, car sans a ils ne font rien ?

Ce sont des conclusions attives dans ce test de puret.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Je trouve qu'on s'carte du sujet l. 

Comment a comme d'habitude?  ::aie:: 

Y'a personne pour poster des techniques de drague salaces.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Forcment, si on boit pas beaucoup d'alcool, on passe pour quelqu'un qui ne sait pas se lacher, quelqu'un d'anormale.
> Mais a ne serait pas un peu l'inverse ? Les gens en prennent justement pour pouvoir ce lacher, car sans a ils ne font rien ?


 ::ccool::   tout  fait d'accord avec toi.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

mais non c'est des mthode de lche a !
alors qu'avec l'alcool la nana(ou le gars hein parce que c'est aussi le cas !)
que sa intresse pas ne bois pas ou peu pour garder le contrle  :;):  (bon perso je bois de tout facon , on vas pas refuser un cadeau  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Franck.H

> Y'a personne pour poster des techniques de drague salaces.


Si tu veux une technique soit.... Si une de ton quartier t'interesse et qu'elle te connais pas, tu fait style (en t c'est mieux) j'ai mon chat dans ton jardin... pis tu papote, tu donnes ton prenom, automatiquement elle donnera le siens pis de fil en aiguille ....  ::lol::  

Ca a dj fonctionn pour moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Y'a personne pour poster des techniques de drague salaces.


C'est toi le spcialiste en la matire visiblement  ::lol:: 


en tout cas vitez le "on s'est pas dj vu quelque part ?"
et surtout n'insistez pas avec a.......
sinon ramassez vos dents un peu plus loin

----------


## Franck.H

> en tout cas vitez le "on s'est pas dj vu quelque part ?"
> et surtout n'insistez pas avec a.......
> sinon ramassez vos dents un peu plus loin


Clair  ::lol::

----------


## gege2061

> Si tu veux une technique soit.... Si une de ton quartier t'interesse et qu'elle te connais pas, tu fait style (en t c'est mieux) j'ai mon chat dans ton jardin... pis tu papote, tu donnes ton prenom, automatiquement elle donnera le siens pis de fil en aiguille ....  
> 
> Ca a dj fonctionn pour moi


Ouais mais faut commencer par se coltiner un chat avant d'avoir  se coltiner les problmes de couples, faut pas tre net  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> se coltiner les problmes de couples


la vie de couple, ou comment essayer de rsoudre  2 des problmes qu'on aurait jamais eu tout seul 


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  





 ::dehors::

----------


## Franck.H

> Ouais mais faut commencer par se coltiner un chat


J'ai mme deux chats dj  ::lol::

----------


## Katyucha

Y a la technique directe sinon : "Bonjour, tu baises?"

Bon, videmment, ca marche jamais

----------


## Franck.H

> Y a la technique directe sinon : "Bonjour, tu baises?"
> 
> Bon, videmment, ca marche jamais


L c'est mme pas un rateau que tu te prend  ::lol::  C'est un peu comme dans la pub de je ne sais plus quoi... "hop hop hop ?"   ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

aprs le je t'ignore pour mieux t'avoir voici la pire .. fin non y a pire mais ca devient trop ..

alors : tu rencontre une miss qui te plait , mais y a pas l'air d'avoir du retour, par contre sa copine (celle que t'avais mme pas remarqu) elle accroche. bah soit  ::mrgreen::  

donc tu utilise (ouais c'est deg) sa copine afin de te rapprocher d'elle. Attention voila les 3-4 cas de fin possible :
1) le top : t'as assur tu t'es bien amus et t'as eu celle que tu voulais.a toi le bonheur
2) les 2 grandes copines : bah t'avais assur mais elle sont trop amies et du coup tu perds les 2. bah y en aura d'autres.
3) retour de flammes : pareils qu'en haut sauf qu'entre temps t'es devenu accro a l'autre. Payback time dude !
4) raliste : tu te rends compte que celle avec qui t'es bah c est tres bien donc stop jouer au c.. . a toi le bonheur

voila une tech bien deg mais a double tranchant  ::king::

----------


## Franck.H

Ca m'est dj arriv mais c'tait plutt elle qui utilisait cette technique, ca s'est fini en echange pur et simple de copine avec un pote  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

ces trucs l je me suis dit que c'etait en voie d'extinction...... mais non  ::triste:: 

En tout cas au moins je sais un peu  quoi m'attendre  :8O:  
bon ok suis relativement tranquille, mais on sait jamais hein  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Attention voila les 3-4 cas de fin possible :


Et pourquoi pas avoir les deux  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Et pourquoi pas avoir les deux


j'osais pas le dire en fait  ::oops::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

oui c'est tout a fait possible mais fatiguant  ::oops::  

fin y en a d'autres possibilits j'ai mis les plus probables quand meme

----------


## Mamilie

> Ed' : pourquoi que vous voulez tous me faire picoler...


Euh honntement soit contente qu'ils te proposent de picoler pour amliorer ton score parce que  part a tu as le choix aussi de (mes chastes s'abstenir de lire la suite): 
coucher avec ton frre et ton cousin en mme temps contre de l'argent dans un lieu public puis avec ton oncle handicap dans la mme semaine en l'ayant drogu avant pour pouvoir abuser de lui sur le pouce lors de ta pause et le fouetter en tenue de cuir tout en fantasmant sur la vie sexuelle de mickey et minnie et en pensant que tenter le coup avec un ne pourrait tre excitant et enfin t'endormir volontairement dans les toilettes aprs avoir vomi dans un lieu public  cause des 5 sortes de drogues que tu as essay, uriner dans la rue et t'tre promene  poil dans un bar pour t'en faire jeter de force. Alors tu prfres pas te saouler un bon coup dans une fte du vin d'un de nos charmants petits villages? En plus si tu te souviens de rien le lendemain tu gagnes encore des points...  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

la vache mdr ca va kat???? ou t'as pris un coup sur la tete????


puis d'abord on dit "est-ce que...."  ::aie::   poru rester dans les bonnes traditions





> Y a la technique directe sinon : "Bonjour, tu baises?"
> 
> Bon, videmment, ca marche jamais

----------


## LineLe

> Alors tu prfres pas te saouler un bon coup dans une fte du vin d'un de nos charmants petits villages? En plus si tu te souviens de rien le lendemain tu gagnes encore des points...


le problme c'est que a j'ai dj fait  ::?:  mais pas dans un charmant village, c'est toujours moi qui conduis  ::cry::

----------


## flo_flo

> ...


Allez bon apptit bien sr !  ::oops::

----------


## Franck.H

Sinon au pire si tu es sur Windows tu peux toujours essayer de draguer sur YesMessenger ... c'est toujours plus facile  distance  ::lol::

----------


## Commodore

> coucher avec ton frre et ton cousin en mme temps contre de l'argent dans un lieu public puis avec ton oncle handicap dans la mme semaine en l'ayant drogu avant pour pouvoir abuser de lui sur le pouce lors de ta pause et le fouetter en tenue de cuir tout en fantasmant sur la vie sexuelle de mickey et minnie et en pensant que tenter le coup avec un ne pourrait tre excitant et enfin t'endormir volontairement dans les toilettes aprs avoir vomi dans un lieu public  cause des 5 sortes de drogues que tu as essay, uriner dans la rue et t'tre promene  poil dans un bar pour t'en faire jeter de force. Alors tu prfres pas te saouler un bon coup dans une fte du vin d'un de nos charmants petits villages? En plus si tu te souviens de rien le lendemain tu gagnes encore des points...


heu... bonne ide!!  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Katyucha

> la vache mdr ca va kat???? ou t'as pris un coup sur la tete????
> 
> 
> puis d'abord on dit "est-ce que...."   poru rester dans les bonnes traditions


T'as raison... y a des mots en trop

"Tu baises?" Ca va plus vite.
Pas besoin de dire bonjour, y aura pas besoin de dire au revoir.

Oui, j'ai un coup de soleil sur la tete mais t'inquiete pas, c'est juste mon esprit dpit des derniers temps qui veut ca. 
D'un autre cot, pourquoi se faire chier a plaire  une nana pendant des semaines pour qu'elle te sorte : "Oui, mais essaye de comprendre " Et fausses_excuses.random(1,100) :
- " Je suis a peine redevenu seule, j'suis pas prete pour une relation avec quelqu'un"   (Et dans deux semaines, elle est avec le premier venu)
- " T'es un bon ami, je pourrais pas aller plus loin avec toi, t'es trop un bon copain" (Et la, tu te dis, je suis trop gentil, je vais faire le gros macho)
- " J'ai encore trop de sentiments pour mon ex. " (et lui, tu crois qu'il en a eu quand il a bais la premire grognasse qui passait?)
- " T'es pas mon type de garon"  ( Et elle nous parlait de beaut intrieure que le physique compte pas etc...
etc ....

(NB : certaines options sont cumulables)

Donc voila, au moins t'es tranquille, t'as cass le coup pour toujours et t'es tranquille, tu vas pas te faire chier a essayer de plaire  la nana pour avoir une rponse que tu as dj entendu une bonne centaine de fois.

----------


## LineLe

> T'as raison... y a des mots en trop
> 
> "Tu baises?" Ca va plus vite.
> Pas besoin de dire bonjour, y aura pas besoin de dire au revoir.
> 
> Oui, j'ai un coup de soleil sur la tete mais t'inquiete pas, c'est juste mon esprit dpit des derniers temps qui veut ca. 
> D'un autre cot, pourquoi se faire chier a plaire  une nana pendant des semaines pour qu'elle te sorte : "Oui, mais essaye de comprendre " Et fausses_excuses.random(1,100) :
> - " Je suis a peine redevenu seule, j'suis pas prete pour une relation avec quelqu'un"  
> - " T'es un bon ami, je pourrais pas aller plus loin avec toi, t'es trop un bon copain"
> ...


 ::calin:: 
t'es tout pas bien toi  ::(:

----------


## julien-blaise

J'ai connu pire comme excuse.
Le mieux c'est tout de mme d'tre en couple et de se voir rpondre :
"J'ai mal  la tte  ::(: "

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

ouaou  :8O:  

une question..chez toi la situation inverse se traduit comment? (tu prendre le role de la fille dans ton scnario en fait  ::aie::    )





> T'as raison... y a des mots en trop
> 
> "Tu baises?" Ca va plus vite.
> Pas besoin de dire bonjour, y aura pas besoin de dire au revoir.
> 
> Oui, j'ai un coup de soleil sur la tete mais t'inquiete pas, c'est juste mon esprit dpit des derniers temps qui veut ca. 
> D'un autre cot, pourquoi se faire chier a plaire  une nana pendant des semaines pour qu'elle te sorte : "Oui, mais essaye de comprendre " Et fausses_excuses.random(1,100) :
> - " Je suis a peine redevenu seule, j'suis pas prete pour une relation avec quelqu'un"   (Et dans deux semaines, elle est avec le premier venu)
> - " T'es un bon ami, je pourrais pas aller plus loin avec toi, t'es trop un bon copain" (Et la, tu te dis, je suis trop gentil, je vais faire le gros macho)
> ...

----------


## Commodore

Kat> +1

Fleur> je serais une fille, je serais nympho  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

mdr pas besion d'etre une fille les mecs vous y arrivez trs bien

puis jte vois mal dire

l'autre :" salut je suis en gea c'est trop cool et toi?"
commodore en fille: "moi je suis en info (fait bien la liaison entre les mots)"




> Kat> +1
> 
> Fleur> je serais une fille, je serais nympho

----------


## Commodore

::mouarf2::

----------


## Katyucha

> Fleur> je serais une fille, je serais nympho


C'est trs ngatif comme mot je trouve ...




> ouaou  
> 
> une question..chez toi la situation inverse se traduit comment? (tu prendre le role de la fille dans ton scnario en fait    )


Les rares fois ou j'ai plu  une fille sans rien demander  la base, j'tais dj en couple et la fidlit est un principe trs important chez moi.

@LineLe : c'est juste que j'ouvre les yeux maintenant.

----------


## Commodore

il faut avouer que c'est *trs rare* que les filles fassent le 1er pas...
(compar au nb de fois o les mecs le font)

----------


## gege2061

> T'as raison... y a des mots en trop
> 
> "Tu baises?" Ca va plus vite.
> Pas besoin de dire bonjour, y aura pas besoin de dire au revoir.
> 
> Oui, j'ai un coup de soleil sur la tete mais t'inquiete pas, c'est juste mon esprit dpit des derniers temps qui veut ca. 
> D'un autre cot, pourquoi se faire chier a plaire  une nana pendant des semaines pour qu'elle te sorte : "Oui, mais essaye de comprendre " Et fausses_excuses.random(1,100) :
> - " Je suis a peine redevenu seule, j'suis pas prete pour une relation avec quelqu'un"   (Et dans deux semaines, elle est avec le premier venu)
> - " T'es un bon ami, je pourrais pas aller plus loin avec toi, t'es trop un bon copain" (Et la, tu te dis, je suis trop gentil, je vais faire le gros macho)
> ...


+0xFFFF  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> " T'es pas mon type de garon"  ( Et elle nous parlait de beaut intrieure que le physique compte pas etc...
> etc ....


La beaut intrieure? Je me foutrais tant que ma ****  n'aura pas d'oeil.  ::aie::  


 ::dehors:: 


Oui je sais c'est trs raffin.   ::lol::

----------


## gege2061

> La beaut intrieure? Je me foutrais tant que ma ****  n'aura pas d'oeil.


Faut croire que les filles en ont a ce niveau  :8O: 

Laisse la porte ouverte  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

::cry::   tu viens de briser un mythe 






> La beaut intrieure? Je me foutrais tant que ma ****  n'aura pas d'oeil.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui je sais c'est trs raffin.

----------


## julien-blaise

> tu viens de briser un mythe


Parce que tu croyais que c'tait un gentleman  ::rire:: 

je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que je ne vais pas faire long feu moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> tu viens de briser un mythe


Quoi donc?! Quel tait-il? 



J'ai du Fleur-Anne...  ::cry::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

IRL tout a fait...en totu cas il a pas encore prouv le contraire  ::aie::  




> Parce que tu croyais que c'tait un gentleman 
> 
> je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que je ne vais pas faire long feu moi

----------


## LineLe

ce sont ceux qui en ont le moins l'air qui sont les meill... pardon les pires  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

tiens, juste histoire de troller ( ::aie::  ) j'ai une blague  raconter...




> Un petit colibri et un gros hron sont poss cte  cte sur une branche:
> 
> Le petit regarde le gros et dit:
> - Tapon! Tapon! Tapon!
> Le gros le regarde et rpond:
> - Hron, hron, petit, pas Tapon.


 ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## granquet

> coucher avec ton frre et ton cousin en mme temps contre de l'argent dans un lieu public puis avec ton oncle handicap dans la mme semaine en l'ayant drogu avant pour pouvoir abuser de lui sur le pouce lors de ta pause et le fouetter en tenue de cuir tout en fantasmant sur la vie sexuelle de mickey et minnie et en pensant que tenter le coup avec un ne pourrait tre excitant et enfin t'endormir volontairement dans les toilettes aprs avoir vomi dans un lieu public  cause des 5 sortes de drogues que tu as essay, uriner dans la rue et t'tre promene  poil dans un bar pour t'en faire jeter de force.


c'est donc comme a que vous avez eu tout ces points? hey beng ...  :8O:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je m'absente pour aller bouffer et a part en (censur), bravo  ::lol::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Bon j'ai cass le topic faut croire  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

apres le 360ieme post ... faut croire qu'on as fait le tour du sujet  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Bon j'ai cass le topic faut croire


Nan nan, on t'attendait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

Oui moi suis bien curieuse de voir vos autres techniques de drague foireuse

Dj, je propose plus de caf  ::aie:: 

j'ai encore une demi heure  tuer........

----------


## Commodore

> j'ai encore une demi heure  tuer........


viens la tuer avec moi  ::aie::  

tu voulais voir une autre technique foireuse... t'es servie

----------


## Bebel

Une technique qui laisse un souvenir a coup sur. 
Danser avec une fille et lui cras les doigts de pied, de faon non intentionnelle (l'astuce est de le faire croire ou de ne pas etre dou pour danser). Et pour se faire excuser proposer de lui payer un coup  boire et engager la conversation.

Aprs on peut driver sur les autres techniques.

----------


## lakitrid

> j'ai encore une demi heure  tuer........


c'est sr qu'a l'allure ou tu post ca va passer assez vite  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> viens la tuer avec moi


ca risque pas d'etre trop court une demie-heure ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mouarf y en a tellement des techniques, mais bon on va pas tous rvler aprs vous allez trop cogiter ds qu'un mec va vous aborder  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> viens la tuer avec moi


non risquerait d'y avoir un mort en plus de la demi heure...

lakitrid : depuis ce matin c'est long quand mme

----------


## LineLe

> Mouarf y en a tellement des techniques, mais bon on va pas tous rvler aprs vous allez trop cogiter ds qu'un mec va vous aborder


trop tard
j'ose mme plus proposer aux gens de venir chez moi

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> c'est donc comme a que vous avez eu tout ces points? hey beng ...



non gang bang 
 ::dehors::

----------


## lakitrid

> trop tard
> j'ose mme plus proposer aux gens de venir chez moi


 ::sm::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> trop tard
> j'ose mme plus proposer aux gens de venir chez moi


Mais non, il faut pas le prendre comme a ^^
de toute faon on en a dja parl  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Mais non, il faut pas le prendre comme a ^^
> de toute faon on en a dja parl


C'est vrai  :;): 
Et donc tu connais mon "vritable" point de vue sur la chose  ::aie:: 
lakitrid : mais oui tu peux venir chez moi (idem pour gege) mais le problme c'est de venir (et partir)  ::?:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> C'est vrai 
> Et donc tu connais mon "vritable" point de vue sur la chose 
> lakitrid : mais oui tu peux venir chez moi (idem pour gege) mais le problme c'est de venir (et partir)


j'aurais cru que le problme c'est de repartir fin bon

----------


## Bebel

> C'est vrai 
> Et donc tu connais mon "vritable" point de vue sur la chose 
> lakitrid : mais oui tu peux venir chez moi (idem pour gege) mais le problme c'est de venir (et partir)


Euh tu en fais quoi des gens que tu ne veux pas laisser partir ?

----------


## LineLe

> Euh tu en fais quoi des gens que tu ne veux pas laisser partir ?


chez moi les gens sont toujours libre de partir  :;):

----------


## Commodore

:lanceflammes:  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> :lanceflammes:


non ca c'est que pour toi mon canard pour t'aider a repartir plus vite et aussi essentiellement pour eviter que tu n'entres chez moi

----------


## Bebel

> non ca c'est que pour toi mon canard pour t'aider a repartir plus vite et aussi essentiellement pour eviter que tu n'entres chez moi


Tu es pas assez vicieuse, le mieux ce de laisser rentrer et le faire souffrir avant qu'il ressorte. C'est la que c'est le plus marrant sinon ca sert  rien.

----------


## Commodore

faudra que je pense  changer d'avatar pour pas me faire reconnaitre...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> non ca c'est que pour toi mon canard pour t'aider a repartir plus vite et aussi essentiellement pour viter que tu n'entres chez moi


c'est ce que l'on appelle la slection naturelle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Commodore

c'est mon taux de puret qui te fait peur ??  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est mon taux de puret qui te fait peur ??


d'impuret serait plus juste non ?  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

la purification par le feu... c'est pas un truc de sectes a ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

LineLe, gouroute de la secte du lance-flamme





 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

j'arrive, laisse ouvert  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

> chez moi les gens sont toujours libre de partir


T'es pas accro  un mec au point de l'attacher en tenu d'Adam  ton lit ?

Adieu les ami(e)s l je suis mort !

----------


## Mamilie

> T'es pas accro  un mec au point de l'attacher en tenu d'Adam  ton lit ?
> 
> Adieu les ami(e)s l je suis mort !


 ::mouarf3::   Oh pinaise faut pas que je loupe le massacre...

----------


## LineLe

> T'es pas accro  un mec au point de l'attacher en tenu d'Adam  ton lit ?
> 
> Adieu les ami(e)s l je suis mort !


AAAAAAAAAAHHHH merci mamilie, j'avais compltement zapp ce truc !

Sache mon trs cher Julien-blaise, que je n'ai pas besoin d'attacher un homme en tenue d'Adam  mon lit comme tu dis (sauf bien sr... humm... euh non, rien  ::aie:: ), il reste de son plein gr

Mais en fait il y a deux catgories d'tres vivants qui ne rentrent pas chez moi : les nuisibles et les indsirables... Les indsirables se voient expulss, et les nuisibles purement et simplement extermins. Commodore est classifi comme indsirable.
Et toi t'es sur la corde raide et tu bascules dangereusement du ct du nuisible  ::twisted::

----------


## Mamilie

Ouah a fait du bien le matin...

----------


## Katyucha

> Mouarf y en a tellement des techniques, mais bon on va pas tous rvler aprs vous allez trop cogiter ds qu'un mec va vous aborder


D'ailleurs, pourquoi on devrait les exposer sans savoir comment les filles feraient elle? 

D'accord, leur technique est simple :attendre

----------


## Mamilie

Si j'avais du attendre, j'attendrais toujours...

----------


## Commodore

> Commodore est classifi comme indsirable


Allez! plus qu'un palier  franchir  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

eu....je suis pas d'accord et c'est pas pour dire le contraire et faire ma fille  ::aie::  




> D'accord, leur technique est simple :attendre

----------


## Commodore

> eu....je suis pas d'accord et c'est pas pour dire le contraire et faire ma fille





> Si j'avais du attendre, j'attendrais toujours...


Alors c'est quoi votre technique ?

les mecs ont pas l'air de la remarquer  ::aie::  
edit: me*de, pourquoi la porte reste ferme ? j'veux sortir!!

----------


## Deadpool

> eu....je suis pas d'accord et c'est pas pour dire le contraire et faire ma fille


Alors explique, c'est quoi ta technique?  ::lol::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Mais en fait il y a deux catgories d'tres vivants qui ne rentrent pas chez moi : les nuisibles et les indsirables


tu as une liste ?

----------


## LineLe

> eu....je suis pas d'accord et c'est pas pour dire le contraire et faire ma fille


d'accord avec Fleur-Anne

Shadowmoon : non je fais pas de liste, mais si tu insistes je peux en faire une mais tu risquerais d'y figurer si tu insistes trop  ::roll::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

disons que je suis plutot rugby que drapeau au golf  ::aie::  




> Alors explique, c'est quoi ta technique?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Shadowmoon : non je fais pas de liste, mais si tu insistes je peux en faire une mais tu risquerais d'y figurer si tu insistes trop


alors n'insitons pas  :;):

----------


## Commodore

pourtant, au rugby, ils se sauvent quand ils ont le ballon... oh...  ::aie::   ::aie::  

a y est c'est enfin ouvert
 ::dehors::

----------


## giragu03

> alors n'insitons pas


Ah l l... La pression tait trop forte...  :;):

----------


## LineLe

De toute faon plus le temps passe, et plus j'entends que ce sont les demoiselles qui prennent les choses en main... 
De par le pass je crois que c'est toujours moi qui ai fait le premier pas...
Allons du courage messieurs !

----------


## Mamilie

Le problme c'est que si tu veux un mec bien et pas un gros lourd ben faut fouiller, un peu comme aux soldes....

----------


## LineLe

> Le problme c'est que si tu veux un mec bien et pas un gros lourd ben faut fouiller, un peu comme aux soldes....


oui et puis comme j'aime pas faire les soldes....
et pass une certaine date en fait les bonnes affaires sont dj prises... reste plus que ceux avec des dfauts ou des vices cachs

----------


## Commodore

a, a marche pareil dans les 2 sens je crois...  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> oui et puis comme j'aime pas faire les soldes....
> et pass une certaine date en fait les bonnes affaires sont dj prises... reste plus que ceux avec des dfauts ou des vices cachs


Vous plaignez pas, y a des bonnes affaires, pour nous y a que des fins de sries (elles prennent mme pas la peine de cacher les vis  ::aie:: )

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mouarf, excellent gege  ::king::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

:8O:   nan mais le schtroumf il va se calmer la hein  ::aie::   sinon tu vas te prendre une visse dans la cuisse tu vas voir  ::sm:: 




> Vous plaignez pas, y a des bonnes affaires, pour nous y a que des fins de sries (elles prennent mme pas la peine de cacher les vis )

----------


## LineLe

> nan mais le schtroumf il va se calmer la hein   sinon tu vas te prendre une visse dans la cuisse tu vas voir


Vas y !!! mords y l'oeil !!!

----------


## Deadpool

> *De toute faon plus le temps passe, et plus j'entends que ce sont les demoiselles qui prennent les choses en main...* 
> De par le pass je crois que c'est toujours moi qui ai fait le premier pas...
> Allons du courage messieurs !


Mouais, p convaincu...  ::(:  

Ca m'aurait arrang pourtant parce que chuis trop timid'.  ::oops::

----------


## Katyucha

Gg cherche pas chaussure  son pied mais crou  sa vis .... 

 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

De toute faon c'est vident, sur les 10 dernires filles avec qui je suis sorti, une seule a fait le premier pas (et encore je suis gentil sur les statistiques je pense), alors venez pas raconter de (censur)  ::lol::

----------


## gege2061

> Gg cherche pas chaussure  son pied mais crou  sa vis ....


 ::mouarf::  C'est peut tre a le problme  ::?: 

@Trin' : bah quoi j'ai dit une co***rie  ::ange::  Bizarrement y a que des filles pour ne pas approuver mes dires donc je prends a comme de la mauvaise foie  ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

je suis plus extravertie que toi en gnrale alors pwet pwet avec les mecs c'est pareil pwet pwet c'est mon dernier mot jean-pierre 




> C'est peut tre a le problme 
> 
> @Trin' : bah quoi j'ai dit une co***rie  Bizarrement y a que des filles pour ne pas approuver mes dires donc je prends a comme de la mauvaise foie

----------


## Katyucha

extravertie veut pas dire, faire le premier pas  :8-):

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

grrrrrrrr attention je mords

aucun mec soit 0% de ceux que j'ai eu n'ont fait le premier pas...de toute facon moi ca me drange pas m'en fiche au contraire c'est marrant  ::D:  


et si yen a un qui demande combien de mec je le tue 






> extravertie veut pas dire, faire le premier pas

----------


## f-k-z

> extravertie veut pas dire, faire le premier pas


+1
et d'ailleurs les personnes le splus extraverties, font rarement le premier pas

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> grrrrrrrr attention je mords
> 
> aucun mec soit 0% de ceux que j'ai eu n'ont fait le premier pas...de toute facon moi ca me drange pas m'en fiche au contraire c'est marrant


D'un cot c'est beaucoup mieux de faire le premier pas, parce que au moins on choisit vraiment la personne vers qui on est intrss alors que ceux qui restent dans l'attente et bien ils prennent ce qui reste, donc oui je suis bien content de faire souvent le premier pas  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Deadpool

> et si yen a un qui demande combien de mec je le tue


Combien de mecs?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Katyucha

deadpool... je t'aimais bien

----------


## f-k-z

> Combien de mecs?


Je reformule la question: 
Combien on accept, et combien on refus?
 ::aie::   ::aie::  




 ::dehors::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

aucun refus....ils taient tous suicidaires  ::aie::  





> Je reformule la question: 
> Combien on accept, et combien on refus?

----------


## LineLe

Si vous permettez je ne ferais pas part de mes stats  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> aucun refus....ils taient tous suicidaires


Paix  leurs ames, mais un jour c'est toi qui risque de mal tomber  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> Paix  leurs ames, mais un jour c'est toi qui risque de mal tomber


 ::rire::

----------


## Katyucha

> Si vous permettez je ne ferais pas part de mes stats


Dommage, c'est les tiennes qui nous interessent :p

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si vous permettez je ne ferais pas part de mes stats


toi, au moins, tu as de quoi en faire  

 ::piou::   ::piou::   ::piou::

----------


## Katyucha

Il y a une facon clair, d'en faire :

Met ta souris en bas a gauche, cliques sur Dmarrer, Arrter
Ouvre la porte et fonce.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il y a une facon clair, d'en faire :
> 
> Met ta souris en bas a gauche, cliques sur Dmarrer, Arrter
> Ouvre la porte et fonce.


stp, ne parle pas sans savoir, ca va vraiment m'nerver

ou alors c'est du second degrs et la ca passe

----------


## LineLe

> toi, au moins, tu as de quoi en faire


oh ben tu sais, a force il doit me rester autant de dents que ce smiley  ::aie:: 
et encore....

----------


## jmulans

> Il y a une facon clair, d'en faire :
> 
> Met ta souris en bas a gauche, cliques sur Dmarrer, Arrter
> Ouvre la porte et fonce.


bravo, le conseil du jour  ::mouarf:: 

(  ::roll::  )

----------


## Katyucha

> ou alors c'est du second degrs et la ca passe


Ca passe alors :p

Et puis, j'ai pas de barre avec dmarrer sous mon linux  ::bug::

----------


## julien-blaise

Ben moi de mon point de vue personnelle j'ai souvent fait le premier pas, mais la gente fminine a toujours prfrer refuser parfois poliment parfois odieusement mes propositions. 
Au final, je suis avec une fille qui  fait le premier pas pour tre avec moi et qui maintenant est totalement drogu par moi.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> et qui maintenant est totalement drogu par moi.


Ouch, l'horreur  :8O:  (enfin pour moi personellement...)

----------


## julien-blaise

Je tiens  prciser que la drogue c'est moi et non une substances illicites quelconques, parce que sorti de sont contexte Ed la phrase peut porter  confusion.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Lol oui je l'avais bien compris comme a mais en effet sorti de son contexte a peut prter  confusion  ::lol::

----------


## Katyucha

> Je tiens  prciser que la drogue c'est moi et non une substances illicites quelconques, parce que sorti de sont contexte Ed la phrase peut porter  confusion.


On avait compris  ::mouarf::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

De toute faon tout abus est mauvais donc c'est pas bien monsieur julien-blaise  ::nono::

----------


## julien-blaise

He c'est pas de ma faute. D'ailleur je dis a mais elle passe trs bien ses vacances loin de moi  ::pleure::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Elle a peut etre pas eu le choix  ::D:

----------


## julien-blaise

Non non c'est voulu. Elle a un mois de vacances et la seule semaine ou j'ai russi  me dbloquer elle trouve en plus le moyen de se barrer.
En gros en deux semaines je l'ai vu 2 jours  :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

moi j'assume j'attends ! fin je feins d'attendre, non parce que bon si rien ne se passe jvais pas attendre no et son arche.. je vais le provoquer le dluge.

et c'est vrai j ai remarqu qu'au fil des ans les demoiselles sont de plus en plus a ne plus attendre le prince mais a aller voir un peu toutes les grenouilles pour tester !  ::king::  

comme dirait l'autre : Mais tant mieeeeux ! ::yaisse2::

----------


## sango85

> et c'est vrai j ai remarqu qu'au fil des ans les demoiselles sont de plus en plus a ne plus attendre le prince mais a aller voir un peu toutes les grenouilles pour tester !  
> 
> comme dirait l'autre : Mais tant mieeeeux !


Trop de bonheur... Tu as gagn mon sourire jusqu'aux oreilles de la journe...  ::mouarf::   ::king::   ::aie:: 

Edit : m'enfin, si ce sont les filles avec dfauts apparents ou vices cachs...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Edit : m'enfin, si ce sont les filles avec dfauts apparents ou vices cachs...


bah faut bien faire ses armes non  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::  (j'ai pas envie de chercher le lien du patapay)

----------


## Sphax

Hello,

J'ai pas suivi tte la discussion mais je viens de dcouvir la thorie de l'chelle, et je ne pense pas tre trop hors sujet en postant ici.

Me suis bien marr  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-k-z

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai pas suivi tte la discussion mais je viens de dcouvir la thorie de l'chelle, et je ne pense pas tre trop hors sujet en postant ici.
> 
> Me suis bien marr





> The site you requested is blocked under the following categories: Profanity


Raconte stp en rsum car je peux pas y accder  ::(:

----------


## Mamilie

> Raconte stp en rsum car je peux pas y accder


Tiens chez moi c'est "Adult contents"

----------


## f-k-z

donc ca doit etre un site pour adulte a contenu dgradant  ::aie::

----------


## Sphax

> Tiens chez moi c'est "Adult contents"


Bah ya des politiques d'accs  internet vachement restictives chez vous. a parle un peu de sexe, mais ya aucune photo et pas de propos franchement choquants, bref vraiment pas un truc porno  :;): . En gros a dveloppe une thorie des rapports hommes/femmes et de la sduction assez marrante surtout qd ils rentrent dans les dtails.

Je quote le petit dialogue qui sert d'introduction  la thorie :




> Sally: We are just going to be friends, OK?
> Harry: Great, friends. It's the best thing...You realize, of course, that we can never be friends.
> Sally: Why not?
> Harry: What I'm saying is - and this is not a come-on in any way, shape, or form - is that men and women can't be friends, because the sex part always gets in the way.
> Sally: That's not true. I have a number of men friends and there is no sex involved.
> Harry: No, you don't.
> Sally: Yes, I do.
> Harry: No, you don't.
> Sally: Yes, I do.
> ...

----------


## Mamilie

Ouais c'est un peu hyper connu comme dialogue non?  :;):  Ou alors c'est moi qui suit vieille....

----------


## jbrasselet

Quand Harry rencontre Sally, c'est en effet archi-connu Mamilie.

OU alors je suis vieux aussi  :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Quand Harry rencontre Sally, c'est en effet archi-connu Mamilie.
> 
> OU alors je suis vieux aussi


*pense la mme chose*
*regarde son age *
regarde celui des 2 autres*

et m.rd. on est des vieux ! c'est y possible ?  ::roll::

----------


## Commodore

profanity... "impit" =>  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sphax

> Ouais c'est un peu hyper connu comme dialogue non?  Ou alors c'est moi qui suit vieille....


C'est hyper connu et ce n'est que le dialogue qui prcde la thorie. Je vais pas tout quoter, ya qd mme 3 ou 4 pages avec des graphiques. Bref tant pis pour ceux qui peuvent pas y accder pour cause de pudibonderie des serveurs  :;):  , vous regarderez a chez vous.

----------


## Commodore

> I think is very very close to a final analysis of how a woman's rating system works. If you are very attractive, rich, and novel and show no interest in her she is almost guaranteed to want to fuck you. Indeed, isn't this the very definition of Alpha Male? In this way we have derived from our theoretical framework an idea that agrees with observation and experiment to many degrees of accuracy. It also provides a frameowrk for the Logic. Strive to be attractive, novel and aloof and you will go far.


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf3::

----------


## Sphax

Personnellement je ne sais pas si la thorie est juste en ce qui concerne le systme de notation des femmes, mme si doit y avoir 2 ou 3 choses pertinentes (mesdames ?), en tout cas c'est drle  ::): . Par contre en ce qui concerne le systme de notation des hommes, je crois qu'il faut bien admettre que c'est assez juste  ::oops::  .

----------


## haltabush

:8O:   :8O:   :8O:  
Je suis le seul que a choque, qu'un admin rseau interdise les sites  non "pieux"?!!



> profanity... "impit" =>

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je suis le seul que a choque, qu'un admin rseau interdise les sites  non "pieux"?!!


bah quoi la seule la vrai c'est la chretiennet ! 



troll party !

----------


## Commodore

> troll party !


ah bon? on a pas encore commenc  troller ?? bon, il est temps de s'y mettre alors  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> ah bon? on a pas encore commenc  troller ?? bon, il est temps de s'y mettre alors


y a pas deja un autre post pour faire cela????

----------


## shadowmoon

> y a pas deja un autre post pour faire cela????


Personellement, je considre la tarverne comme un troll gant, ca simplifie bien les choses

----------

